# Librerias del Eagle



## Ana (Oct 31, 2005)

Nos gustaría si sabeis, que nos dijeseis donde podemos encontrar los esquemas de los componentes, ya que hay muchos que no encontramos. Es decir, por ejemplo sabemos que queremos un convertidor de 12 bits y 8 canales pero no encontramos el esquemas para meterlo en eagle. 

Muchas gracias. Ana y Silvia.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 31, 2005)

Ana y Silvia, ¿Por qué no publican el esquema y los componentes que necesitan a ver si hay por allí una librería de eagle que los pueda tener y alguien se las facilita?

Sin embargo y aunque no es fácil, el Eagle te permite dibujar tus propios componentes, Te sugiero que busques un tutorial:

http://myhome.spu.edu/bolding/EE4211/EagleTutorial4.htm

www.eletrica.ufpr.br/mehl/pci/tutorial-eng.pdf 

También, en la página del producto hay una serie de librerías de componentes adicionales en donde pudiera estar lo que buscas.
Otra cosa es usar google para buscar la librerías. Pudieran usar algo como: "74LS192 Eagle Library" por ejemplo (colocando el número de su componente)

Las librerías nuevas deben colocarlas en el subdirectorios LBR de Eagle y la próxima vez que arranquen el programa deberían tenerla disponible. Si no la ves, anoten el nombre de la librería y desde el editor de esquemátics vayan al menú "Library" y luego "Use". Se les va a presentar una ventana de browsing donde deben ubicar la librería y luego presionar "Aceptar". De esta forma se desplegará la librería y podrán seleccionar el componente.


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 7, 2005)

recien empiezo a utilizar eagle para diseñar tarjetas, pero tengo un problema, al momento de localizar los dispositivos algunos si se donde encontrarlos, pero hay otros que no por ejemplo las resistencias o capacitores, o no se si no esta completa la librería, hay alguna forma de ver todos los componentes?, o alguna lista que me diga de donde seleccionarlos?

espero me puedan ayudar,
muchas gracias


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 7, 2005)

Ese es un problema que tenemos todos los que manejamos Eagle.

Busca en "Discrete" y vas a ver casi todos los componentes de uso común como los capacitores o condensadores, resistencias y otras cosas. También hay librerías de resistencias específicas ("Resistor")

Por lo general, Eagle clasifica los componentes por el nombre del fabricante pero no todas las librerías que contiene siguen ese patrón.

Por ejemplo, las fuentes de poder las consigues en "Supply" y un conector DB9 (serial) en "consubd".

Es bastante engorroso el uso de las librerías en Eagle. Solo el tiempo te dá la rapidez de uso.

Paciencia para buscarlos...

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 7, 2005)

ya estuve checando algunas cosas, pero me parece que el eagle que tengo es un poco limitado puesto que esas libreria que mencionas llamada discrete no viene en mi eagle, tengo el 4.14 light???
donde puedo coseguir una versión más avanzada????? (espero no me conteste el operador que dice que busque antes en la pagina, o algo asi??)
o si me puedes compartir tu programa   
gracias de antemano


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 7, 2005)

La librería de componentes discretos es parte de la versión light the Eagle (esa es la que yo uso).

Haz lo siguiente:

1) Desde la pantalla de diseño de esquemáticos, sigue estos pasos:

Menu Library --> Use (Aquí te abre una ventana para búsqueda de archivos) --> Si ya nos estás allí, vete al directorio LBR que está dentro del de Eagle --> y busca a ver si tienes el archivo "discrete.lbr".

Presiona "Cancelar" en esa ventana de búsqueda para salir de allí.

Si no ves esa librería, entonces bájate el anexo y colócala en ese directorio (LBR).

Luego haz esto:

2) Menu Library -->  Update All

y prueba a ver si consigues Discrete con el comando "ADD".
El comando ADD es el que al presionarlo o escribirlo en la barra de comandos del editor de esquemáticos, se abre la ventana desde donde escoges los componentes.

Si sigues sin ver la librería cuando presionas el icono ADD (el que parece un AND con una flechita negra), escribe un " * " en la campo de abajo a la izquierda de esa ventana; donde pones el nombre del componente que quieres "buscar"; y luego presiona Enter. Te deberían aparecer todas las librerías que tiene en el directorio LBR.

Nota: Si estás usando Win98, puedes tener problemas con las librerías y no se cual es la razón. Yo tuve que reinstalarlo. La versión más nueva es la 4.15 y puedes bajar la versión freeware de aquí:

http://www.cadsoft.de/cgi-bin/downl...ml_public/download.htm.en&dir=pub/program/4.1

Marcelo.


----------



## criscob83 (Nov 9, 2005)

de nuevo una pregunta del eagle, uso la versión 4.15 la de la pagina de cadsoft, quiero saber si hay alguna manera de ver la vista preliminar de coo se imprimirá la tarjeta ya al final, ya que no encuentro alguna manera de verla


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 9, 2005)

> de nuevo una pregunta del eagle, uso la versión 4.15 la de la pagina de cadsoft, quiero saber si hay alguna manera de ver la vista preliminar de coo se imprimirá la tarjeta ya al final, ya que no encuentro alguna manera de verla



¿Qué es coo?

Si te refieres a una vista preliminar de la impresión del board, creo que Eagle no la tiene. El editor de boards es "what you see is what you get" o WYSIWYG es decir, que lo que tienes en pantalla es lo que imprime.
En el editor de boards, para que salga impresa únicamente la cara que tu quieres, deberás ocultar las otras capas (componentes, upper o lower). Para eso, usas el icono "Display" que es el que está a la izquierda, arriba, debajo de la "i" y el ojo y que tiene la forma de unos cuadritos de colores en cascada. Allí puedes elegir que mostrar y que no.

Si te refieres al esquemático; antes de dibujar cualquier circuito, te recomiendo que le coloques un "Frame" (la librería se llama frames.lbr) y allí le escogerás un recuadro del tamaño de papel que quieras usar. Si usas tamaño carta selecciona LETTER_L (para carta horizontal) o LETTER_P (para carta vertical) y luego dibujas tu esquema dentro de la plantilla. La plantilla es la hoja de papel.

Yo uso el PDF Writer para imrpimir el circuito en PDF y verlo antes de mandarlo a la impresora.

Saluds,
Marcelo.


----------



## feliphin85 (Mar 21, 2006)

necesito urgentemente la libreria de eagle para el pic 16f877a


----------



## maunix (Mar 22, 2006)

feliphin85 dijo:
			
		

> necesito urgentemente la libreria de eagle para el pic 16f877a



no tengo el eagle, pero fijate este link

http://www.embedinc.com/pic/dload.htm

Ve a donde dice 'eagle tools' .

Saludos


----------



## juanfrancosorin (May 19, 2006)

hola:
Resulta que usaba el wincircuit y quiero empesar a usar el eagle, ya consegui el programa y lei el manual, pero no se de donde sacar resistencias para el esquematico ya sea de 1/4w o 1/2w.
Si alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un ejemplo paso por paso de donde saco cada componente( resistencias, capacitores electroliticos) del un circuito se los agradeceria.


----------



## tasman33 (Jun 30, 2006)

tienes que revisar las librerías, en la carpeta LIB.  Hay resistencias en varias carpetas, en formato americano y europeo, pero no en formato japonés. La mayor diferencia es la forma de la máscara, y la separación de pines (el americano es un poco mayor que el europeo.

Con los capacitores pasa igual. Todos los componentes de los LIBs se pueden abrir y editar con el mismo EAGLE, con lo que te puedes crear tus propias librerias. Yo me hice una especial para resistencias japonesas o chinas, que se venden mucho en Perú, asi como para conectores especiales.

Te recomiendo familiarizarte con los layouts de los componentes, ya que si te descuidas pones un smd en vez de uno normal.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jun 30, 2006)

tasman33 dijo:
			
		

> tienes que revisar las librerías, en la carpeta LIB.  Hay resistencias en varias carpetas, en formato americano y europeo, pero no en formato japonés. La mayor diferencia es la forma de la máscara, y la separación de pines (el americano es un poco mayor que el europeo.
> 
> Con los capacitores pasa igual. Todos los componentes de los LIBs se pueden abrir y editar con el mismo EAGLE, con lo que te puedes crear tus propias librerias. Yo me hice una especial para resistencias japonesas o chinas, que se venden mucho en Perú, asi como para conectores especiales.
> 
> Te recomiendo familiarizarte con los layouts de los componentes, ya que si te descuidas pones un smd en vez de uno normal.



Hola hay que usar ADD, después escribimos todo en inglés, capacitor o resistor, coil, transformadorrmer...

Y aparecen, no he visto que digan pas potencias que soportan pero dicen las medidas 1/7 por ejemplo yo lo que hago es medir mis resitencias por ejemplo las de 1/2 w a veces me las dan grandes 12mm a veces chicas 10mm.

Saludos


----------



## tasman33 (Jul 2, 2006)

Quizás les sirva el archivo adjunto:

http://www.easy-sharing.com/545124/RESISTORES.lbr.html

Solo hay que ponerlo en la carpeta LIB del Eagle.

Contiene resistores desde 1/8 de vatio hasta 10 Vatios, montados horizontalmente con separación corta (alambres doblados en el resistor) o larga (0.1 pulgadas de separación del cuerpo del resistor en cada lado) y verticales, que ahorra mucho espacio (dependiendo de la potencia del resistor, desde 2 mmm para 1/8 hasta 6 mm para 2 vatios, lo que es menor a lo ocupado por una de 1/8 colocada horizontalmente).

La notación es simple: todos los elementoc comienzan con "R", luego sigue un número, quebrado o entero, qque indica potencia, y finalmente una o dos letras que son: "H, HC ó V", que significan tipo de montaje en el pcb: H= horizontal con terminales largos, HC= horizontal con terminales cortos y V= montaje vertical. También encontrarán dos resistores que terminan en "USA", estos son para resistores norteamericanos de 1/2 y 1 vatio, que son mas grandes que los europeos y japoneses.

Espero que les pueda ser útil ops:


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Jul 4, 2006)

aca hay una archivo discrete.lbr que me ha simplificado bastante las cosas ya que en esta se encuentran los componentes mas utilizados  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/librerias-eagle-496/


----------



## MaMu (Sep 24, 2006)

*Creación y Edición de Librerías en CadSoft Eagle*

   Ya que en varias oportunidades me han preguntado donde y en que librería se encuentra tal y tal integrado, o estoy buscando tal integrado o tal componente pero no lo encuentro, o lo que es más importante, el componente que has de buscar no esta presente en ninguna de las librerias del Eagle. Aqui les propongo un material que he encontrado hace un tiempo, en mis inicios con el Eagle, donde explica brevemente los pasos a seguir para crear nuestros propios componentes: su simbología y descripción de pines, asignación de tipos y el diseño de su encapsulado.

*Disfrutenlo, en tan solo 5 minutos aprenderán a crear los componentes cuando estos no se encuentren en ninguna de sus librerías.*

Comentarios son bienvenidos.

Saludos.


----------



## fidodido18 (Nov 18, 2006)

Mamu gracias por tus colaboraciones en los distintos foros que participas, y de verdad ayudas como estas son las que mas se necesitan en comunidades de este tipo en donde no hay que saber mucho de electronica para hacer las cosas, sino que con conocimientos minimos se puedea aprender cada vez mas...
los que quieran un manual para principiantes de Eagle me envian un mensaje privado para enviarlo al correo de ustedes ya que es muy pesado para colocarlo aca.
Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Feb 19, 2007)

Este es mi primer aporte en este foro y quiero dedicarlo a ilustrar, en forma comunitaria, a una gran mayoría de usuarios del CAD EAGLE, pues, hurgando aquí, me he dado cuenta que, varios colegas, solicitan información relacionada con la librería de los componentes pasivos - Resistencias, Capacitores, Bobinas - y donde los pueden encontrar.

Les cuento:

Una vez abierto el diálogo ADD, pulsen *r* y naveguen un poco, hasta encontrar *rcl*.

rcl es una contracción de r(resistor), c(capacitor), l(inductor).

Las dimensiones de esos componentes, generalmente, reflejan las medidas físicas de los mismos. Ejemplo: para una resistencia que indica 3/12, significa que su diámetro es de 3 mm., y que su longitud es de 12 mm..

Para un capacitor indicará diámetro, altura o longitud según la distibución y, además, la distancia de los pines si es de distribución radial.

Espero que este breve aporte sea de utilidad.

Saludos a todos desde Caracas.

PD. Les recuerdo que EAGLE distribuye un tutorial muy bueno y que su lectura cuidadosa, les será de mucha utilidad. www.cadsoftusa.com


----------



## Geovany (Feb 24, 2007)

ese micro ya esta en eagle en la libreria de microchip pero debes ingresar a la libreria y activarlo


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 3, 2007)

Alguien me puede decir como puedo añadir un pulsador con Eagle??? He estado buscando como "switch" pero no veo ninguno y nose como lo debo buscar. Soy bastante novatillo con este programa.


----------



## eidtech (Mar 3, 2007)

Si lo que quieres es un "Push Button"... estan en switch-omron...el 10-XX puede servirte.


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 5, 2007)

Pues no encuentro esa libreria. Como puedo hacerlo para añadirla? me la tendre que descargar de algun sitio no??


----------



## mcrven (Mar 5, 2007)

Oye hawk360, en Control Panel, haz click sobre Libraries. Deben aparecer todas la librerías instaladas, activas e inactivas. Verifica que la que buscas esté activada. El globito intermedio debe estar "VERDE". Si está gris, le das un click encima y se pone verde. La librería "switch-omron" viene incluida estandar.

Saludos.


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 5, 2007)

Vale ya lo he encontrado. Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Zani (Mar 16, 2007)

Alguien me puede decir con que nombre puedo encontrar un puerto paralelo (db25) en el programa eagle? No lo encuentro por ningún lado! Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 20, 2007)

Cuando abras ADD, busca "con-subd".-

Verifica que esté habilitada la librería en "Library".

Saludos: mcr


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Abr 10, 2007)

ayuda no puedo ver el manual porfavor


----------



## MaMu (Abr 11, 2007)

TEO_RAZA dijo:
			
		

> ayuda no puedo ver el manual porfavor



Para visualizar el manual deberas tener instalado en tu pc el software Adobe Acrobat Reader. Entra en www.adobe.com y descargalo gratuitamente.

Saludos


----------



## TEO_RAZA (Abr 11, 2007)

muchas gracias


tengo otra duda 

en el manual dice que van a ocupar el eagle v. 4.11


yo tengo la version 4.09


¿me sirve igual?

¿ o tiene que ser el 4.11?


ya que en el manual dise que con el eagle 4.11 se pueen arrastrar los componentes


desde ya muchas gracias 

saludosss......


----------



## Mer (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola, yo necesito la librería discrete.lbr pero no la tengo e intentado descargarla por internet pero no hay forma. Alguien me pude indicar como, o pasármela, muchas gracias.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 20, 2007)

Atento Mer, la librería *discrete.lbr* fue retirada a partir de la versión 4.15 y, todo lo que en ella había se integró a la *rcl.lbr*. Es la voz que corre por la red.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## Mer (Abr 20, 2007)

Gracias por la información, mcrven


----------



## Skay4 (May 7, 2007)

Hola!,
actualmente trabajo con EAGLE, ya que me resulta sencillo, pero.. hay algunos detalles que me están volviendo loco. Como por ejemplo, al imprimir el Layout, me deja las marcas de las cruces que indican cada Pattern (+) y esto me fastidia ya que son desmasiado grandes. ¿Alguna forma de quitarlos?.
Gracias!!


----------



## mcrven (May 7, 2007)

Hola Skay4, en el botón "Display" desmarca el "Layer" (capa) que te molesta.

Trata de hacer el trabajo con el CAM processor, quizás te resulte más fácil.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## rienes (May 12, 2007)

Hola, estoy haciendo un circuito con eagle y al a hora de hacer la placa me sale este mensaje de error "unreachable smd-pad in layer 1 (top)", y solo me sale parte de las pistas. El caso es que el circuito es muy sencillo, incluso tengo el negativo y todo pero el programa no es capaz por si solo de crearme todas las pistas, que me imagino que sera la configuracion.
Tambien he observado que tampoco hace auto-rotacion de  los  componentes, ya sabeis disponer el componente en vertical u horizontal segun disponga el programa para mejor configuracion de las pistas, sin embargo en doble cara lo hace sin problemas.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 12, 2007)

Amigo, adjunta los archivos que has creado .sch o .brd a ver si podemos darte una mano.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## rienes (May 12, 2007)

Hay va...
Gracias.


----------



## mcrven (May 12, 2007)

Rienes, te adjunto lo que yo saqué del archivo que enviaste.

En relación al mensaje que tu publicaste, "NI IDEA".

No sé por qué mencionan un SMD puesto que, en tu circuito, no hay ninguno.

Me imagino que creaste mucha confusión al marcar demasiados puntos de conexión en el esquemático. Por otro lado creo que es por la falta de práctica que te han ocurrido ciertas cosas.

Cuando quieras trazar algo en una sola cara, debes desactivar la cara correspondiente en el cuadro del auto-router, mediamte la selección N/A.
Si quieres reorganizar la placa, luego de reubicar los componentes, seleccionas en un recuadro lo que quieres rehacer y lo retornas a líneas mediante la opción Rip-Up. Luego lo mandas a trazar de nuevo.

Espero que te sirva y practícalo un poco más. Al principio todos generamos mucha basura en el esquemático y eso confunda al trazador.

Saludos y, cualquier cosa, grita que hay mucha gente aquí.

mcrven


----------



## rienes (May 12, 2007)

Joder macho, ¿Que haces para que te salga asi el circuito?, llevo yo toda la tarde y no consigo nada mas que el mismo esquema. 
Mi pregunta es si eso lo hace el programa automaticamente o lo haces tu, y en el caso que dispongas tu los componentes ¿que criterio usas para hacerlo?me refiero al diseño de placa.
Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 12, 2007)

Bien rienes, toma el archivo .brd que yo te mandé, guardalo en un pendrive o en un diskette y borralo de la máquina. Conserva solamente el esquemático.
Ahora, abre el archivo con Eagle y pulsa el botón "Board". Aparecerá un cuadro que dice que el archivo *.brd no existe y si lo vas a crear desde el esquemático (In english, of course). Dile "Yes" y cambiará la pantalla a fondo negro, con el perímetro de la tarjeta a la derecha y el lote de componentes a la izquierda, fuera del marco. Con la herramienta de selección, los enmarcas y los arrastras hasta el interior del marco, o los arrastras uno a uno, colocándolos donde a tí te parezca y como te parezca mejor.
Una vez incluidos, pulsa en "herramientas" (Tools). La penultima opción dice "Auto", pulsas ahí. En el cuadro de diálogo verás dos selectores, uno dice Arriba (Top) y el otro Abajo (Bottom). Si quieres doble cara, los dejas así. Si no, elige la que no quieres y la desactivas seleccionando la opción N/A (No disponible). Si enredarte con más detalles, por ahora, pulsa OK. Automáticamente, hará el trazado.

Lo demás es cuestión de gusto y experiencia. Si no te agrada lo que te entregó, tú lo redistribuyes. Luego lo agrupas (Group) seleccionas la herramienta "Ripup" y marcas el grupo seleccionado con el boton derecho del mouse. Eso deshace el trazado en la zona seleccionada. Lo trazas de nuevo y, así sucesivamente, hasta que los cambios y ajustes sean tan pequeño que se pueden terminar a mano.

Te cuento: es más difícil describirlo que hacerlo. Al principio es un poco engorroso, luego se vuelve rutina. En el Site de Eagle hay un manual y, en el programa, hay un tutorial. Espero que tu inglés sea suficiente para seguirlo, pués te va a facilitar el entrenamiento.

Un dicho inglés reza: "Practice makes perfect" "La práctica lo perfecciona".

Adelante pués, en un rato más lo harás mejor.

Saludos: mcrven

P.D.: Ningún CAD te va a hacer la placa. Solo te va a ayudar enormemente a que tú la hagas. No sé si alguna vez has tratado de hacer una plaquita a mano alzada, pero te digo que eso es ARTE.


----------



## rienes (May 13, 2007)

Pues  con tu ayuda mas o menos se como va el programita este, lo unico que me queda, es que ahora no se como imprimir el negativo, de las pistas, y es que en ningun manual que me he bajado contiene esa información, por favor a ver si me mandas algun link o me dices como se imprime.
Tambien en el caso que la placa la vaya a hacer a una cara, y no sea posible en algunas pistas, no hay algun tipo de puente o algo asi?
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2007)

Bueno rienes, me alegra que ya estés viendo luces.

Sé que quieres ir de prisa pero, recuerda que "de los apuros solo que el cansancio". Así que, un escalón a la vez.

Lo que quieres hacer de imprimir en negativo, no es competencia del CAD. Ya es cosa de la reproducción fotográfica. Con el producto de la impresión sobre acetato (Transparencia), puedes insolar una malla de seda (Silk Screen). Esta te quedará en negativo y, con ella imprimes la placa.
Otra forma es llevar tu positivo a un laboratorio de FotoLitografía. Allí te harán el negativo.
Si es para un prototipo, se hacen a partir de un archivo de salida digital del tipo GERBER o DXF y se procesan en un trazador XY que funciona como una fresadora - es una fresadora - comiendose todo lo que sobra y dejando solo las pistas, diréctamente sobre el cobre de la placa. "Para experimentar es costoso".

Solo te queda experimentar.

Es bueno que nos informes de tus éxitos. Siempre le puede ser útil a otros.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## rienes (May 13, 2007)

Yo me referia a imprimir la parte de las pistas por la impresora, ya que si le doy a imprimir me sale la placa con los componentes y las pistas, tal y como la veo en pantalla.
Salus.


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2007)

Entiendo.
Lo que se hace es desactivar las capas que no quieres que se impriman. Par ello utilizas el botón "Display": segunda fila de la primera columna de la barra de herramientas. Aparece como un paquete de laminas de colores.
En el cuadro de diálogo, desactivas las capas (Layer) que no quieres ver y en seguida, lo verás reflejado en el dibujo.
Cuando vayas a imprimir, marcas la casilla "Black" para que no lo imprima a color, a menos que tú lo quieras a color, por supuesto.

mcrven


----------



## rienes (May 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias; gracias a ti he conseguido en nada de tiempo a aprender usar mas o menos el programa.
Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (May 13, 2007)

Ok amigo.
Es la idea: Ayudar.
Eso es lo que hacemos todos aquí.

Me alegrea haber sido útil y, seguimos aquí.

Siempe listos ( Bueno... Casi siempre )

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 11, 2007)

Tengo un problema en cuanto al diseño en EAGLE, no se como leer la libreria de capacitores...
supongamos que tengo que poner un capacitor de 100pf y uno de 10 nf que dispositivos utilizo? 
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme con esto... gracias...


----------



## mabauti (Jun 11, 2007)

al revisar la libreria te aparecen las dimensiones y las formas de los elementos; elije la que mas se adecue a lo que quieres.


----------



## electroaficionado (Jun 11, 2007)

aha.. pense que quizas habia un codigo para poder diseñar la placa con los capacitores adecuados en base al valor sin tener las medidas de los mismos...
gracias mabauti por la pronta respuesta...


----------



## la_pivot (Jul 11, 2007)

Hola a todxs, después de un tiempo utilizando Orcad, me veo obligada a utilizar Eagle.

Soy novata con la aplicación, acabo de empezar a utilizarla y no sé cómo hacer para poder abrir varias librerías al mismo tiempo ni cómo abrirlas sin que sea en el modo edición. Es decir, por ejemplo: cuando abro la librería Frames (open) se me abre otra ventana donde al darle a Edit me aparece el modelo para seleccionar (para editar). Pero yo solo quiero utilizarla...

¿Cómo hago para seleccionar los componentes de las librerías en la misma ventana del schematic?

Espero entendáis a lo que me refiero.

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jul 11, 2007)

Amiga, en la ventana "schematic", a la izquierda, tienes la barra de herramientas, en la columna de herramientas de la derecha, hay un icono que parece una compuerta and, si punoes el puntero del mouse arriba, aparecerá un letrerito que dice "ADD". Un click y aparecerá el menú de todas las librerías que estén activadas.

Para activar o desactivar librerías, desde el Control Panel, haces click sobre library, a la derecha de cada librería hay un redondel, si está VERDE, la librería está activa, si está blanco inactiva. Se activan y desactivan con un click del mouse sobre el redondel. Te sugiero que, una vez que te familiarices con ellas, deja en activo sólo las que necesitas. Son muchas y pesan a la hora de seleccionar componentes.

Cualquier otra cosa, aquí estamos.

mcrven


----------



## eidtech (Jul 11, 2007)

Desde la captura de esquematico o desde el board, puedes invocar cualquier libreria a trabes del Menu "Library" opcion "Use" seleccionas la libreria y ya puedes utilizar sus componentes.


----------



## aerodesliza (Ago 31, 2007)

Estoy realizando un PCB pero para mi sorpresa el EAGLE no tenia las librerias para los capacitores throught hole (normales) y he bajados algunas librerias y al seleccionar algun dispositivo no he podido añadirlo al documentod el PCB porque no me sale el ADD para añadirlos, que hago???


----------



## Arenas17 (Sep 1, 2007)

Que version tienes por que yo e trabajado con eagle (4.16) y si los trae


----------



## aerodesliza (Sep 1, 2007)

La version 4.16r2, me puedes decir donde es k estan por favor?


----------



## Hugo Bonilla (Sep 10, 2007)

Primeramente click en use (icono parecido a dos libros) selecciona la libreria y abrir, la libreria pasa a ADD y listo si quieres bajar la nueva version ve a cadsoftusa.com


----------



## ZerO_Cooler (Oct 5, 2007)

hola gente, soy nuevo y este es mi primer post!   .  este es mi problema

- QUIERO HACER 1 CIRCUITO EN PCB D 1 AMPLIFICADOR, q consta d 1 TDA2050 (tiene 5 patas 2 adelante 3 atra)
         mis soluciones fueron 8) 

- hacerlo O INTENTAR hacerlo en PCBwizar, (es facil usarlo, etc etc)pero. escasea d libreria. y no encontre NI AHI! algo q se asemejaría o al componente!
        lei en este foro q estaba el eagle, q es no se tiene mas libreria y 1 monton d atributos mas! :evil: 

- Intale, ejecute el prog. esta ALUCINANT. bue todo muy chocho. pero al empezar a buscar dicho componente anteriormente!, :|.   no lo encontre! x eso 

                       HEEEELLLPPPP ME!
pido 1 alludita, y con el ingles. voy medio paltrueque. jeje.    

desde ya agradeceria su aporte!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Mira el Eagle no simula. asiq eu puedes cambiarlo por otro con el mismo empaquetado, o hacer loq ue yo que cada vez que no encuentro lo que necesito lo hago yo mismo.
Puedes ampliar la libreria con componentes creados por ti. si quieres hacer una banana de 7 pines pues la creas y ya tienes tu pcb para una banana.
En internet hay un millon y medio de tutoriales en todos los idiomas. puedes elegir el que te quede comodo.
Yo use solo el Eagle hasta ahora pero me cayo muy bien asi que no lo cambio al menso por ahora. es cuestion de gusto.
Saludos y suerte


----------



## zopilote (Oct 5, 2007)

Si el Eagle que tienes no figura el TDA2050, busca uno parecido como el TDA2030, TDA2040 o el LM1875 ya que estos tienen la misma disposición de pines, luego le cambias de nombre en el esquematico.


---------------
  zopilote


----------



## leontronix (Oct 22, 2007)

Hola todos soy nuevo en este foro pero dispuesto a colaborar en lo que pueda.  

Estoy empezando a trabajar en el Eagle y quiero diseñar una placa para un amplificador con STk 4141V pero no lo consigo en la libreria o no se como hacerlo.Tambien  quiero saber como busco el transistor 2N6084 o similares para RF y poder diseñar un amplificador de este tipo pues en los tutoriales que he leido no especifica muy bien como diseñarlos en la libreria.

Disculpen por entrar de una vez preguntando ops: .De antemano muchas Gracias por su respuestas


----------



## mabauti (Oct 22, 2007)

No siempre hay las librerias,necesitaras utilizar los conectores genericos que vienen en las librerias.


----------



## Zelene (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola, se que lo que voy a pedir es una locura, pero por ahi ya exista y yo lo desconozca. Quisiera una traduccion de las librerias del eagle, en principio porque no se ingles, y en segundo porque soy muy nueva en este tema de la electronica asi que imaginense lo que me cuesta encontrar un componente en esa lista!, por mas que vea los dibujitos al lado no me cierran!; por ejempo estoy en la busqueda de una fotocelda o fotoresistencia que no se donde esta y asi me pasa con varios componentes salvo con los mas comunes como transistores, capacitores, resistencias etc. Si se pudiera encontrar una traduccion aunque sea a la mayoria seria genial!. Gracias!


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 29, 2007)

La mayoria de las cosas se buscan por codigo.
Luego buscas por empaque.
Acuerdate de usar los comodines en la busqueda.
Traducir toda la libreria, no se si alguien tiene hecho o lo haria pero es un laburito bastante largo.
Para los capacitores y cosas asi estan nombrados en funciones de sus dimensiones mas importantes, en la ayuda esta la notacion.

Saludos.


----------



## pablitarq (Nov 29, 2007)

Hola. 

existe alguna forma de configurar el eagle, para que sea similar al ultisim, o al pcb wizard, podqe muchas veces se me hace complicado buscar los mas simples componentes como resistores, capacitores etc en la libreria, ademas de que hay 200 tipos y modelos de los mismos, y cuando quiero mover algun componente o editarlo tengo qe colocar el comando o ir a su respectivo icono, desde ya muchas grax


----------



## jamaidkson (Abr 15, 2008)

Amigos, he usado el tutorial pero lamentablemente al final del tutorial tuve problemas. Les cuento,  al estar en la parte final de DEVICE (ultima pagina del manual), en la parte de pulsar el boton next y seleccionar el integrado sqfp-s-7x7-48 me sale un error que dice que "this package doesn't have enought pads for AD9288". En que estaré fallando he hecho tal cual como en el manual dice las instrucciones y tengo la versión 4.11. Ayuda please...


----------



## Hugo Bonilla (Abr 27, 2008)

Saludos a todos los amantes del software Eagle a salido la version 4.9 y tambien Eagle 3D para hacer en tres dimensiones sus boards. Les pido de favor necesito un circuito de control remoto pero que el receptor responda a un solo emisor .
Gracias


----------



## melquiy (May 10, 2008)

Hola, un cordial saludo, muy buen tutorial, felicitaciones, yo utilizo el Proteus 7 Pro y el Eagle Pro 4.16R2, pero me quedo con el proteus, gracias


----------



## madboter (May 10, 2008)

sabe alguien cual es la libreria que tiene las fotoresistencias?


----------



## 89Andres89 (May 26, 2008)

*
Tengo una duda,

Alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar el integrado lmc555 para el programa de diseño de circuitos impresos "Eagle Layout Editor"?

Gracias por adelantado.
*


----------



## 89Andres89 (May 26, 2008)

_Esta dentro de la libreria "linear", apartado *555

De nada.
_


----------



## MaMu (Jun 1, 2008)

Un truco, en el menú ADD, podemos escribir el texto a buscar, por ejemplo
2N3904y nos devolverá, en caso de existir, la libreria y el respectivo componente donde se encuentra, filtrándonos el resto.
Pero el truco, consiste en utilizar "*" (asteriscos como comodines), por ejemplo
*N39* no sevolverá todas las librerias y componenetes que contengan "N39".
Por ejemplo, quiero buscar todos los transistores:
BC5*
Me devuelve:
BC546,BC547,BC557,BC558,BC548, etc, todo lo que cotenga BC5.
Este search, se puede hacer hasta por descripción, hagan la prueba:
*Centronics* y vean.

Saludos


----------



## Dpineda (Jul 5, 2008)

Hola.
Estoy trabando en el circuito de una fuente usando el  controlador lm5035. Resulta que existe el modelo cad en national instruments, y un programa que permite exportar la libreria a algunos progrmas. Desgraciadamente para el eagle no existe esa opcion, por lo que quiero saber si existe algun otro programa que permita exportarlo a formato de libreria eagle.
Bueno, se los agradeceria mucho si me ayudan en este pequeño problem

Chaus


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2008)

Amigo Dpineda, baja el datasheet - www.alldatasheet.com - y haz la librería tú mismo.

Saludos...


----------



## juanen (Ago 17, 2008)

un apunte para los despistados en eagle, para buscar componentes es bastante sencillo, solo es necesario un poco de imaginación, todo se consigue utilizando el "*", si por ejemplo quereis buscar un 7805, tan sencillo como poner *78*05* y os saldran todos, si se buscase uno no definido *78*xx* o *78****, si quieres buscar todos los LCDs disponibles en la librería, tan fácil como poner *LCD*. Pero todo depende de las librerías activadas dentro de cada proyecto, de como se llamen los componentes, bastante importante, y más importante es tener una gran librería.


----------



## gsb46 (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola amigos Les comento que cada ves que termino un circuito con eagle 5.1 al querer entrar
nuevamente me desaparece la libreria y tengo que volverla aderir una a una ?


----------



## juanen (Ago 27, 2008)

eagle, para cada nuevo proyecto se le debe decir que librerias se va a utilizar, ya que lo guarda en un archivo junto con el proyecto. No hace falta añadirlas una a una, te vas a la ventana principal y botón derecho en "libreries" y seleccionar "Use all"


----------



## Selkir (Oct 3, 2008)

Hola a todos!

Tengo una preguntita: ¿se pueden conseguir librerías del eagle 4.11 profesional? ¿De donde las puedo conseguir?

Una vez me explicaron como modificar componentes, pero no me acuerdo, y he estado buscando por todas las librerías el uPC1188H (es un amplificador de audio) o alguno que se pareciera y no hay nada, por eso quiero ampliar las librerias.


Muchas gracias de antemano.


Un saludo


----------



## juanen (Oct 5, 2008)

hola, las librerías las tienes en el servidor de eagle, en emule y otros sitios tienes más. El uPC1188H no lo tengo en las mías que tengo, habría que hacerlo.


----------



## jpalma (Oct 28, 2008)

holaas alguien me puede ayudar necesito con urgencia la libreria de eagle pero el de hirose.lbr que es para conectar la tarjeta con lcd graficos. espero me puedan ayudar gracias de antemano


----------



## gabino barrera (Nov 5, 2008)

Que tal, el eagle 4.15 o anteriores tiene muchas librerias pero en ocaciones no existe el componente que queremos utilizar, yo les recomiendo que  todo el tiempo que se pasan buscando la libreria, mejor diseñen ustedes mismos la libreria con el componente que necesitan es muy facil y pueden diseñar las cosas a su gusto, en este foro esta el tutorial en pdf de como hacer esto, esta muy sencillo y viene muy bien explicado, yo he podido diseñer varios componentes.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2008)

La librería "rcl.lib" contiene una enorme lista de Resistencias, Capacitores e Inductáncias, en todos los tamoños, aromas y sabores.

Saludos:


----------



## zopilote (Nov 5, 2008)

Para los novatos lo mas rápido es ir a la Cadsoft y bajarte la libreria de los componentes que  se necesita.

http://www.engineering.uiowa.edu/~eshop/Eagle/lbr/


----------



## hojsm39 (Nov 8, 2008)

hola a todos

resulta que estoy diseñando un circuito impreso en eagle 4.03, pero cuando coloco un amplificador operacional lf353 en el esquematico, no aparecen los pines 4(-v) y 8(+v) y en la board no aparecen conectados a nada, no se que hacer  , necesito otro operacional con los mismos pines o alguna forma de que aparezcan.

otra cosa, intente conectarlo en la board pero no se puede. si alguien me puede ayudar gracias


----------



## Cacho (Nov 9, 2008)

Para hacer que aparezcan los pines de alimentación tenés que usar el comando "Invoke".
Esto hace que se te muestren los pines que se ocultan por comodidad de diseño.
Te va a pedir que marques el componente al que querés hacerle aparecer lo oculto, marcás el 353 y aparecen los pines, pero no pegados al operacional. Podés dejarlos afuera del circuito conectados a la alimentación, y al pasar al diseño del impreso van a estar conectados como corresponde.
Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Nov 9, 2008)

La mayoria de los operacionales tienen una alimentacion de +V y -V , escoge en la carpeta de supply1  esos item y conectalo en tu esquema  a un conector (hay varias librerias) , luego se conectaran sin que lo mires en el esquema, más lo podrás observar en el los componentes. Suerte.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 9, 2008)

jamaidkson dijo:
			
		

> Amigos, he usado el tutorial pero lamentablemente al final del tutorial tuve problemas. Les cuento,  al estar en la parte final de DEVICE (ultima pagina del manual), en la parte de pulsar el boton next y seleccionar el integrado sqfp-s-7x7-48 me sale un error que dice que *"this package doesn't have enought pads for AD9288"*. En que estaré fallando he hecho tal cual como en el manual dice las instrucciones y tengo la versión 4.11. Ayuda please...



MAMU y los demás del Hilo... Saludos.

Me llamó la atención el post de jamaidkson en el cual pide ayuda y no ha sido respondido. Data del 15 de abril. Es un montón de tiempo y no sé si este amigo resolvería sus dudas.

Por si no lo ha hecho, le indico aquí la traducción del aviso: "Este envoltorio (Package) no tiene suficientes almohadillas (Pads) para satisfacer al AD9288".

Es posible que en el tutorial se haya indicado la colocación de una cantidad insuficiente de almohadillas o, que se te haya quedado alguna sin colocar.

Nuevos saludos:


----------



## hojsm39 (Nov 9, 2008)

gracias a los dos por su ayuda


----------



## totan1487 (Feb 8, 2009)

como estan soy nuevo en esto y tengo la version eagle 5.4.0 y quisiera saber si es que en alguna libreria puedo encontrar el saa1027 o lo puedo descargar de algun paquete espeacil. tambien queria saber si el tutorial se aplica para la version 5.4.0


----------



## mcrven (Feb 11, 2009)

totan1487 dijo:
			
		

> como estan soy nuevo en esto y tengo la version eagle 5.4.0 y quisiera saber si es que en alguna libreria puedo encontrar el saa1027 o lo puedo descargar de algun paquete espeacil. tambien queria saber si el tutorial se aplica para la version 5.4.0



Amigo totan1487, los tutoriales son compatibles con cualquier versión del Eagle.

Respecto del saa1027 debes revisar las librerías con calma. Hay mucho material en ellas y, si alguien lo recuerda de memorie, es un genio.

Saludos:


----------



## sebitronic (Feb 24, 2009)

hola, no sabrian de donde puedo descargar la libreria de la palanquita analogica de un playstation?,

muchas gracias


----------



## hsen (Abr 25, 2009)

Bajé una libreria de cadfoft pero no se como engresarla a mi archivo lib.
Agreadezco si alguien me puede orientar.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 26, 2009)

copiala en la carpeta lbr


----------



## Selkir (Abr 26, 2009)

zopilote, muchas gracias por esa página, he conseguido la librería de valvulas que me hacia falta!


----------



## hsen (Abr 26, 2009)

Gracias por responder mabauti, el hecho es que copio la libreria, abro la carpeta lib. en Eagle, clico boton derecho , pero no me permite pegar, no aparece leyenda "pegar"   ops:  

Selkir: Gracias a Zopilote, fue él quien señalo la página.


----------



## Selkir (Abr 26, 2009)

Hsen, para que la librería quede dentro del Eagle la tienes que pegar en la carpeta lbr del disco duro. La ruta suele ser esta: C:/Archivos de Programa/Eagle-4.11/lbr

Luego de copiarla ahí abres el Eagle y en el Panel de control vas a _libraries_, buscas la librería que ha añadido y verás como justo a la derecha todas las librerías tienes un punto de color verde menos la nueva que lo tiene en gris, le das click encima del punto gris (se pondrá verde) y listo.


----------



## hsen (Abr 26, 2009)

Muchas gracias Selkir, así lo hare

PD. Pude ingresar la libreria "MC34063" tal cual me indicara, Selkir, pero ahora quiero ponerlo dentro de la librería "v-reg.lbr ", para facilitar su búsqueda en el futuro, como verán no soy nada experto, ¿que debo hacer?.


----------



## Guest (Abr 26, 2009)

hola chicos disculpen mi ignorancia pero recien comienzo con la electronica, la pregunta seria, cual es mejor el multisim 10.1 o el eagle ? yo ahora tengo el multisim pero si no me va a servir para mas adelante, seria mejor dedicarme a entender el eagle para no perder tiempo  saludos a todos !


----------



## Selkir (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola Pilar Cuesta.
Bueno, nunca he usado el Multisim pero por lo que he podido ver más que un programa de diseño es un simulador.

El Eagle sirve para hacer los esquemas de los circuitos y luego poder diseñar su PCB.

Yo te recomendaría que utilizaras el Multisim para probar tus circuitos y el Eagle para realizar las PCB.


----------



## hsen (Abr 26, 2009)

Disculpen, no quiero ser reiterativo, pero la siguiente pregunta, la realicé editando un mensaje anterior pienso que no lo vieron. 

 Pude ingresar la libreria "MC34063" tal cual me indicara, Selkir, pero ahora quiero ponerlo dentro de la librería "v-reg.lbr ", para facilitar su búsqueda en el futuro, como verán no soy nada experto, ¿que debo hacer?.


----------



## sruedat (May 25, 2009)

Hola es mi primer mensaje y espero no fastidiarla preguntando algo que está por el foro... he estado buscando por todas las secciones y por la red en general y no he encontrado nada, alla voy.

Hace unos meses empezé a programar PICs con el mplab e asm, pero la verdad es que estoy acostumbrado al C, y el asambler se hace bastante tedioso.
Ahora tengo el ccs compiler y querría empezar a programar las pic en C, y aquí me encuentro el problema, no encuentro por ningún lado las librerías para pic (concretamente estaba buscando la de 16f876a.h), siempre que he programado en C para otras cosas, las librerías estaban disponibles pero ahora encontrar librerías para las pic se me hace imposible.

Existe algún sitio dónde se puedan descargar estas librerías?

Mil gracias, un saludo


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 25, 2009)

si están esas librerías buscalas donde instalaste el programa


----------



## sruedat (May 25, 2009)

Soy tonto y en mi casa lo celebran... las había buscado y no las encontré.
Y sin embargo estaban todas dónde dijiste.
Gracias Moyano Jonathan... y perdón por las molestias


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 25, 2009)

No hay drama


----------



## Nikola Tesla (Jun 3, 2009)

Hola, estoy usando el Eagle 5.1 para armar un ecualizador de audio de 5 bandas con un BA3812L (el circuito que quiero poner el el eagle es este: http://www.electronic-circuits-diagrams.com/audioimages/12.gif ), el tema es que cuando quiero agregar el BA3812L no me aparece en ninguna libreria y me mate buscando una que lo tenga. ¿ALguien sabe que libreria lo tiene?


----------



## Alexito (Jun 19, 2009)

Hola tengo el eagle 5.4 y no se como usarlo desearia alguien me de un link de un tutorial o manual que me explique desde la creacion de un proyecto hasta el pcb se los agradeceria

Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Jun 19, 2009)

Alexito dijo:
			
		

> Hola tengo el eagle 5.4 y no se como usarlo desearia alguien me de un link de un tutorial o manual que me explique desde la creacion de un proyecto hasta el pcb se los agradeceria
> 
> Saludos



Búscalo aquí en el foro. Alguien publicó uno EN ESPAÑOL.

Si entiendes un poco de inglés, en el mismo software hay un tuto. Pulsando F1 aparece la ayuda, cómo siempre.

Saludos:


----------



## asterión (Ago 28, 2009)

Estoy tratando de dibujar mi primer esquema electronico en Eagle, y en lugar del PIC 16F628A o el 16F628, encuentro este: 16F628P, lei en la unica pagina en ingles que encontre sobre esta duda que podria tratarse del encapsulado.
Cual es la verdad?


----------



## mabauti (Ago 28, 2009)

es el tipo de encapsulado; verificalo en la ventana de PCB, ademas del patillaje.


----------



## Pablapa (Ago 31, 2009)

Hola, a todos.

Estoy diseñando un iPod dock, pero tengo un pequeño problema con el conector. Me descargué la librería de la web de Eagle, ipod_con.lbr . Pero a la hora de conectar algo al conector del ipod no puedo, parece que como que falla la conexión.

Os paso una imagen, con lo que me ocurre: no llego a conectar con los pines del conector. Espero que me podais echar una mano....


----------



## J2C (Ago 31, 2009)

Pablapa

No se ve el GRID de Eagle Esquematico, pero pareciera que el conector no esta perfectamente alineado con el GRID que estas usando. Verifica por favor y comenta lo que pasa.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Pablapa (Sep 1, 2009)

Pues como bien dices, J2C, no está bien alineado con la parrilla. Os pongo una captura. Para arreglar esto, me imagino que deberé cambiar todo el conector, es decir, diseñarlo como si supiera.....


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2009)

Pablapa

Si es eso que te dije, es mas sencillo de arreglar. Solo deberas cambiar momentanemente el GRID del Eagle Schematic a la mitad (lo supongo) del que tienes actualmente, ACOMODAR el Conector a la posición de las conexiones y volver al GRID inicial !!!.

Cuando muevas el conector en el nuevo grid, hazlo a un costado de donde tienes las conexiones, y luego en el grid inicial reconecta todo.

Suerte y saludos.               JuanKa.-


----------



## mimop (Sep 1, 2009)

hola, si alguien sabe como hacer dos o mas copias de un pcb en una misma hoja con eagle 4.11 porfavor.


----------



## Pablapa (Sep 1, 2009)

Si que era eso que decías: cambiar la parrilla a la mitad.

Gracias, me ha servido de mucho. Ahora mi problema es encontrar (o diseñar porque no lo encuentro) la librería del EAGLE donde puedan estar los CI 3875.

Pero bueno, me ha servido de mucho tu ayuda J2C, gracias!!


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2009)

Pablapa 

DE NADA. Antes de desuscribirme de este post, dime bien la caracteristica de ese Circ. Integrado y que versión del Eagle estas usando para trabajar.

Saludos. JuanKa.-


----------



## Pablapa (Sep 1, 2009)

Estoy utilizando la versión 5.4.0 para Mac OS X; aunque también tengo la última versión para windows. El circuito integrado que voy a utilizar es el LM3875T, voy a hacer un amplificador que salió en la revista AudioXpress en agosto en 2001; añadiéndole un conector para el iPod.


----------



## J2C (Sep 1, 2009)

Pablapa

Yo utilizo la versión 5.6.0 en una Athlon XP 1.7GHz; y estimo que muy pocas diferencias en las librerías debe de haber entre las dos versiones.

Baje la DataSheet del LM3875T es un tipo PENTAWATT como los de ST de 11 pines, busque en mi EAGLE 5.6.0. y en la librería *national-semiconductor.lbr* hay un integrado *LM18200T*, del que también me baje la DataSheet, y que tienen el mismo encapsulado con lo cual el mayor problema lo tienes resuelto, revisa bien las conexiones por que el LM18200 tiene un pin definido como masa.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda, te comento que mañana procederé a DeSuscribirme de este Post.

Suerte, saludos.          JuanKa.-


----------



## Pablapa (Sep 2, 2009)

Gracias, por todo. 

Si tengo más dudas con el LM3875, ya escribiré un post....


----------



## javierolo (Sep 13, 2009)

hombre cierre el squematico seleccione el grupo de lo que desea copiar despues le da en la tijerita (cortar) click derecho cortar grupo y despues le da click en pegar y pega eso en donde lo desee y el se lo deja poner cuantas veces quiera


----------



## METALLICA (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola a todos, estoy realizando un disenio en eagle y usare el pic 18f4455 de empaquetado tqfp (el que es cuadrado de montaje superficial de 44 pines) pero lo nesecito que en la pcb me salga con el empaque de el porta integrados de este tipo (http://www.newark.com/tyco-electronics-amp/1-822473-4/plcc-socket/dp/28K0075) como el de el link, he buscado mucho por internet y no he podido encontrarlo, si alguno de uds lo tiene, se lo agradeceria mucho. Tambien me sirve una libreria de ic-package que contenga este empaquetado.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Humano (Oct 10, 2009)

Hola:

Aquí estoy de nuevo con otras dudas bastante básicas.

- ¿Por qué me sale en gris la opción "New variant in library"? Me gustaría poder hacer una copia idéntica de algún "package" o "device" *pero que se cree en la misma librería*; ya que normalmente es un pequeño cambio lo que difiere. En mi caso el diámetro del taladro (drill). ¿Sabeis si esto es posible?








- Otra cosa que no entiendo y por más que he buscado en la ayuda no viene es las opciones de addLevel: must, can, next, etc.

He hecho el tutorial que hay colgado en el foro para crear la librería reusando un "package", pero ahí tampoco viene explicado para qué sirve esto.







Gracias por anticipado


----------



## jaimepsantos (Oct 12, 2009)

Este tutorial viene bueno y en español

http://labelec.uniandes.edu.co/lfci/Manual_Eagle.pdf


tambien esta bueno este, es muy explicito

http://www.hcilab.org/resources/boardlayout/eagle-librarydesign.htm


----------



## Humano (Oct 13, 2009)

Bueno, la primera duda ya me la he resuelto yo mismo. Era una chorrada. Simplemente había que tener abierto un "device" de la librería donde esté nuestro "package".
No sabía que a un "device" se le pueden asignar varios "packages"; ya que normalmente el "symbol" no cambia y es común.


----------



## pablitocarneiro (Oct 19, 2009)

Hola, estoy tratando de encontrar el integrado 556 (dos 555) en la libreria del eagle y no lo encuentro, si alguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Nov 5, 2009)

hola.. tambien he sido victima de la falta de librerias del eagle... no encuentro el TL074.. alquien me puede ayudar?


----------



## Humano (Nov 6, 2009)

Quizá va siendo hora de aprender a crear vuestras propias librerías. 
Con el datasheet podeis sacar las dimensiones y las conexiones; Luego habría que introducir esas características y dibujar vuestro componente.

Es bastante sencillo.

http://www.ece101.com/2008/08/633/
http://www.ece101.com/2008/09/creating-devices-in-eagle-part-ii-the-symbol-and-device/


----------



## pucho102000 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola gente como andan???? 
Alguno de ustedes sabe si hay librerias para el EAGLE o el KICAD, q tenga los TDA 2003-2005-1562, en fin de esos q se usan para audio???? O sino del LM1875 o algun otro???


----------



## felixls (Nov 9, 2009)

En eagle tenés el TO-220 P-TO220-5-2 de la biblioteca Linear.

saludos.


----------



## pucho102000 (Nov 9, 2009)

Grande!!!!!!!! ahi lo encontre, q gil no me di cuenta q estaba ahi... gracias!!!!!!!, che pero habra alguno para el KICAD???


----------



## felixls (Nov 9, 2009)

Sip, jeje, justamente hice un tutorial de KiCAD donde explica como importar componentes de Eagle.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/diseno-circuitos-impresos-kicad-26738/

*Edit*.

Ya van como 3 mensajes que pongo el link, sería mejor que esté destacado, me parece...


----------



## pucho102000 (Nov 9, 2009)

Grosisimo ese tuto, muchas gracias!!!!!!!!!!!!! pude hacerlo sin problemas... Si, deberia estar en destacado, muy buen aporte, salu2...


----------



## mirkojovic (Nov 10, 2009)

QUE LO DESTAQUEN YA! 

jejej Es muy bueno!


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 10, 2009)

Puedes diseñar tus propios componentes editando o creando librerias es muy sencillo si lo necesitas aqui te dejo un tutorial en español.

o si quieres esta este en ingles son casi puras imagenes es muy sencillo de entender

http://www.hcilab.org/resources/boardlayout/eagle-librarydesign.htm

Traducido

http://translate.google.com.mx/tran...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:es-ES:official&hs=GQj


----------



## Malenaar (Nov 13, 2009)

Hola quisiera saber como borrar un componente determinado de una libreria del Eagle.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## mariachy (Nov 17, 2009)

hola chicos, les pregunto por que ya no se donde mas buscar y es algo que me extraña mucho... yo uso eagle hace tiempo ya y lo uso bastante ya que hago diseños para un cliente que me pide equipos casi todas las semanas, ya me manejo bastante bien en eagle, y ahora quiero hacerme una pequeña fuente de poder para trabajar mejor... pero aca mi problema...

NO ENCUENTRO EL PUENTE RECTIFICADOR EN NINGUNA PARTE!!!!!!!!

estoy realmente sorprendido con es ya que es un componente relativamente basico y muy utilizado, siendo que las librerias de eagle son inmensas, me extraña mucho que no este un puente de diodos, he buscado en diodes, diodes1, rlc, discrete, y cuanta libreria tengo y he bajado de cadsoft pero nada, no creo que no exista este componente en eagle, pero de verdad no se donde mas buscar...

googleando tampoco encontre nada y vengo googleando hace dias por el tema pero nada...

recurro a ustedes, se que mas de alguno sabe donde esta este famoso componente, por favor ayudenme, les estare muy agradecido

gracias 

salu2


----------



## J2C (Nov 17, 2009)

Mariachy

Si sos un poco mas explicita indicando el tipo de puente, si lineal, redondo o cuadrado trato de ver en que libreria de mi Eagle 5.6.0 se encuentra.

Saludos.                     JuanKa.-


----------



## mariachy (Nov 17, 2009)

jejeje mira, a estas alturas cuanquiera me sirve jejeje me imajino que donde encuentre 1 estaran los demas y ahi podre elegir tranquilamente... sigo buscando y solo encontre un puente trifasico jejeje 

se me olvido decir que googleando di con el dato de que esta en 2 librerias una se llama semicon y la otra rectifiers... lamentablemente no tengo ninguna yo creo que ahi esta mi problema y no puedo encontrar esas librerias en la pag de cadsoft  muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## cheyo28 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hola mariachy,

te cuento que yo trabajo con la version 4....algo, y no he tenido problemas para conseguir estos rectificadores encapsolados y siempre en mis proyectos uso el de 1.5Amp (redondo), lo encuentro como "rectifier"-.

pero ví que no tenías la librería pues te dejo el archivo que copie de mi Eagle.

saludos 

cheyo28


----------



## mariachy (Nov 17, 2009)

cheyo28 dijo:


> Hola mariachy,
> 
> te cuento que yo trabajo con la version 4....algo, y no he tenido problemas para conseguir estos rectificadores encapsolados y siempre en mis proyectos uso el de 1.5Amp (redondo), lo encuentro como "rectifier"-.
> 
> ...


 

hey muchas gracias... ahi esta la famosa libreria que no podia encontrar, ahi estan los puentes famosos... por un momento dude en usar diodos individuales jejeejeje


muchas gracias... lo que quieras te ayudo !!!!  a exepcion de... jejeje

muchas gracias...


----------



## caro3636 (Nov 19, 2009)

J2C dijo:


> Pablapa
> 
> Si es eso que te dije, es mas sencillo de arreglar. Solo deberas cambiar momentanemente el GRID del Eagle Schematic a la mitad (lo supongo) del que tienes actualmente, ACOMODAR el Conector a la posición de las conexiones y volver al GRID inicial !!!.
> 
> ...



Hola, soy Carolina, yo tengo el mismo problema, pero no he podido cambiar el GRID de modo que me permita hacer correctamentes las correcciones, ahora no puedo seguir editando mi circuito porque no me conecta nada, ni el finest de la grilla.  Gracias.


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2009)

Caro3636

El problema lo tenes en el GRID del Schematic?, dime que versión del Eagle estas usando por favor.

Saludos.             JuanKa.-


----------



## zeuxz (Nov 26, 2009)

hola amigos del foro soy nuevo, pero tengo algo de experiencia y tengo un problema con el eagle 5.4 que no puedo agregar librerias, estoy haciendo un seguidor de señal y necesito el ic lm386 y el transistor bf244 pero no lo esta por ningun lado, y al tratar de actualizar no puedo, no se que hacer alguna solucion

PD: tengo win 7


----------



## caro3636 (Dic 7, 2009)

J2C dijo:


> Caro3636
> 
> El problema lo tenes en el GRID del Schematic?, dime que versión del Eagle estas usando por favor.
> 
> Saludos.             JuanKa.-




Hola JuanKa, gracias por contestar, la versión del eagle que tengo es la 5.6.0 para Windows, de igual forma ya solucioné el problema, el cual era completamente gracias a la grilla, pues cuando comencé a hacer las librerías y a ubicar los componentes en el esquemático no le di importancia al valor en que estaba la grilla, así que para solucionarlo me tocó configurar la grilla al valor por defecto 0.1 inch y en las propiedades de cada componente darle la posición adecuada en (x,y) de esta forma ya quedan todos los componentes alineados y se pueden conectar facilmente. El otro error que estaba cometiendo era que estaba haciendo las conexiones con el comando wire y no con el comando net que es el adecuado.  Bueno gracias nuevamente por contestar.


----------



## J2C (Dic 7, 2009)

Caro3636

Tengo la misma versión del Eagle y lo que he visto que ocurre siempre que actualizo la versión es que la mayoria de los componentes vienen para un Grid de "50mils", entonces cuando trabajas a 100mils (0.1inch) tenes ese problema. 

Yo lo solucione ajustando de la siguiente forma:

Grid:       50 mils
Multiple:    2

Y de esta forma solo veo el Grid cada 100 mils pero a los componentes los muevo de a cada 50 mils.

Espero haberte sido de ayuda.

Saludos.                         JuanKa.-


----------



## matv90 (Dic 10, 2009)

que tal alguien sabe de donde puedo bajar la libreria de matriz de leds 7x5?


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Ene 26, 2010)

Hola, tengo un problema de tamaños en Eagle, estaba haciendo un adaptador para el acelerometro MMA7260Q que es de encapsulado QFN 16  a algo mas fácil de usar como un DIP8. la idea es que quede como le quedo a este tipo:
http://www.micropic.es/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=60

Termine de puentear todo y cuando imprimi resulta ser que el IC del acelerometro es mucho mas chico del real.:enfadado:
Lo saque de la librería “microwave” y quiero pedirles que me digan en que librería puedo encontrar el integrado con los tamaños reales, ya que no puedo encontrarlo. Les dejo el datasheet y el archivo del eagle que hice.
saludos

http://www.sparkfun.com/datasheets/Accelerometers/MMA7260Q-Rev1.pdf


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Feb 2, 2010)

Bueno ya lo solucioné, encontre la libreria en google en la pagina de sparkfun
Les dejo foto del adaptador terminado y probado.
Saludos!


----------



## tauro58 (Feb 13, 2010)

Hola al Foro es mi primera vez que entro en este foro lo cual me parece serio
espero estar en sintonia.
Si alguien puede ayudarme, pues quiero dar de alta una libreria de Eagle y meter los componentes varios de diferentes librerias pues serian los componentes mas usuales que voy a usar. Gracias.


----------



## Larva93 (Mar 10, 2010)

Necesito buscar un trafo de 12+12 con punto medio. E estado buscando pero no encuntro. Alguno que sepa que me lo diga porfavor?. Y tambien un lm317 o se lo puedo reemplazar por otro, si no me equivoco el lm tiene un encapsulado to-3 pero en eagle esta to39 no se sera lo mismo.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Gaitafole (Mar 12, 2010)

Olá desde Portugal :en relacion con transformadores tienes una libreria trafos. En relacion con LM317 puedes utilizar la libreria V-reg, a no ser que tu version no tenga las librerias.


----------



## eduardo silva (Abr 1, 2010)

para importar elementos del eagle tengo que tener instalado el eagle en mi PC


----------



## velazquezbio (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola, de casualidad alguien tiene la libreria para ccs del 18f14k50, o sabe donde puede bajarse... gracias


----------



## Jadacuor (Abr 26, 2010)

hola, tengo un acelerometro de 2 ejes  de st el LIS244AL este es de encapsulado lga 16 (4mmx4mm) y quisiera hacer un pcb con el circuito que proponen en el datasheet el problema es que no he encontrado la libreria que contenga este encapsulado ya probe con ares layout y con eagle layout y nada.... si alguien lo tiene le agradeceria si lo pudiese compartir.. gracias


----------



## magb (Abr 27, 2010)

Se que esta medio muerto este post pero queria saber si alguien sabe donde encontrar el componente LM555 en las librerias de CadSoft? Anduve buscando en la pagina (Cadsotf/Downloads) pero hay DEMASIDAS librerias de donde escoger.

Gracias

Despues de horas de andarlo buscando lo encontre, en serio que el eagle es un desastre de componentes.


----------



## tauro58 (May 15, 2010)

Buenos Días al foro, quisiera poder hacer una libreria nueva y agregarle componentes
de las otras que ya existen .Gracias


----------



## Selkir (Jun 2, 2010)

Tengo la versión 5.6.0 profesional del eagle. Esta trae algunas librerías nuevas, como la de los conectores NC3, NC4, NC5 y NCJ10 de Neutrik (para mi una sorpresa muy grande, ya que es la marca que utilizo en conectores), ahora, estoy mirando este link http://www.engineering.uiowa.edu/~eshop/Eagle/lbr/ (que dejarón en un post anterior) y no encuentro ninguna librería de conectores jack de 1/4", ¿alguien sabe si existe alguna librería con estos conectores y como se llama?


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Jun 14, 2010)

*yo teango pproblemas con la librerias de lis pic de microchip, akguien que me diga como actulizar la libreria, por cieerto yo uso el eagle portable..............*


----------



## gradiente (Jun 16, 2010)

Salu2.
Tengo la tarea de hacer el PCB para el archivo que adjunto, me piden enrutado de una sola cara, pero en realidad no veo como pueda hacer un enrutado asi, he tratado de organizar los elementos de varias formas, pero en realidad no lo veo posible, si alguien le echara un vistazo al proyecto y me dijera que puedo mejorar se lo agradecería mucho.
Éxitos
PD: he tenido que crear una libreria, la adjunto tambien.


----------



## naisto (Jul 3, 2010)

AMI TAMBIEN CON ESAS RESPUESTAS KE DABAS ME AYUDABAS SOBRE TODO AL FINAL PARA DESACTIVAR LOS LAYERS SI DESEAN APRENDER RAPIDAMENTE  HA DISEÑAR CKTO IMPRESOS EN EAGLE AKI LES DEJO EL LINK DE UN VIDEO TUTORIAL CLARO KE NO SE NOTA MUY CLARO PERO  TE DA HA ENTENDER KE HERRAMIENTAS UTILIZA  AKI LINK:
http://vimeo.com/12042638 
NOTA: LES RECOMIENDO QUE SE BAJEN EL PROGRAMA PARA KE LO SIGAN CON EL VIDEO TUTORIAL ASI AN HA ENTENDER PORKE UTILIZA TAL HERRAMIENTA


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hola  mira yo tengo la version 5.7 y me dejo rutearlo de una sin ningun problema.
una ayuda cuando termines con el sch tenes una opcion en el panel de la izq que se llama ERRORS y te dice que no tenes alimentado el IC1 
Vas tmb en el panel a INVOKE y elegis la opcion PWR +- y despues lo conectas a la alimentacion

Pero repito no me tiro ese error al rutear 

Suerte


----------



## rubem (Jul 8, 2010)

quiero crear una libreria para mi cny70 , alguien puede ayudarme


----------



## Vengador (Jul 11, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> Ok amigo.
> Es la idea: Ayudar.
> Eso es lo que hacemos todos aquí.
> 
> ...



Saludos  mcrven¡¡¡¡¡ Primero que nada voy a decir que este foro esta de lujo¡¡¡ La verd es que soy novato con el eagle se lo basico, y soy guitarrista, siempre he querido hacer mi propio amp y decidi hacer el Soldano Atomic 16 en fin... El problema es que no puedo hacer la PCB e intentado acomodando los componentes de distintas formas y no obtengo el 100% del roteo, tambien lo he hecho a manualmente con la opcion que tiene. Me he desesperado  y no obtengo resultados, tal vez tu ne puedas ayudar a hacer la PCB. Adjunto el archivo par que lo veas. Nota: Quiero poner las bases de los bulbos horizontal con una determina distancia de separacion y la placa debe ser de una sola cara, por q no consigo de doble capa gracias, Si alguien mas me pudiera ayudar lo agradeseria o si empiezan en el mundo de Diyer los puedo ayudar. Dejo mi correo por datos vengadordeath@hotmail.com


----------



## Selkir (Ago 5, 2010)

En primer lugar pido disculpas si ya se ha tratado este tema, pero lo he buscado por el foro y no lo encuentro.

Resulta que necesito usar el integrado SSM2166SZ, el cual no está en las librerías del Eagle 5.6.0 (profesional). Había pensado en usar una forma genérica (de la librería IC-Package) como como hago con los de inserción que no están, pero no los encuentro en tipo SMD; por lo tanto había pensado en diseñar este integrado tipo SMD, pero no se como lo tengo que hacer. No se si partir de uno ya echo o diseñarlo desde cero.

La verdad que hace tiempo que quiero aprender a modificar y diseñar componentes, pero nunca he encontrado algo que realmente me sea útil o que me aclare 


Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2010)

Selkir

Pues ese integrado realmente no esta en el Eagle, puedes hacer cualquiera de las dos opciones que tu dices.

Como dato te paso donde encontraras el "Package" que necesitas si decides crearlo:
Library: "smd-ipc.lbr"
Package: "SO14"

Tiene el footprint del SOIC14 que da la datasheet de Analog Device.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Selkir (Ago 5, 2010)

ok. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.

Otra cosa: ¿me podrias dar algunas pasos para modificar o diseñar el componente? Lo que me gustaria es guardarlo por su código y hacer e patillaje que se muestra en el datasheet del fabricante, así a la hora de diseñar el esquematico me resultará más fácil.


----------



## J2C (Ago 5, 2010)

Selkir

Te paso un link donde hay un pequeño Tutorial en Ingles de como diseñar una libreria, si bien esta realizado con una versión 4.13 es valido para la 5.6.0 ya que hace un tiempo atras lo use para agregar un componente a mis librerias.

El link es: http://www.hcilab.org/resources/boardlayout/eagle-librarydesign.htm 

Yo lo use en su momento pero no recuerdo bien los pasos a seguir para indicartelos.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Selkir (Ago 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias JuanKa.
En cuando pueda le doy un vistazo y lo traduzco, que de momento el ingles y yo no nos llevamos muy bien jaja XD


----------



## XoChe (Ago 8, 2010)

rubem dijo:


> quiero crear una libreria para mi cny70 , alguien puede ayudarme



El amigo MaMu tiene un tutorial en pdf.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/creacion-edicion-librerias-cadsoft-eagle-3424/

Saludos.


----------



## HADES (Oct 23, 2010)

MaMu dijo:


> *Creación y Edición de Librerías en CadSoft Eagle*
> 
> Ya que en varias oportunidades me han preguntado donde y en que librería se encuentra tal y tal integrado, o estoy buscando tal integrado o tal componente pero no lo encuentro, o lo que es más importante, el componente que has de buscar no esta presente en ninguna de las librerias del Eagle. Aqui les propongo un material que he encontrado hace un tiempo, en mis inicios con el Eagle, donde explica brevemente los pasos a seguir para crear nuestros propios componentes: su simbología y descripción de pines, asignación de tipos y el diseño de su encapsulado.
> 
> ...



Gracias donde quiera que estes MaMu!!!!


----------



## Ecj (Nov 5, 2010)

Buenas tardes. 

Verna necesito usar en uno de mis diseños en eagle, una bornera de esas que vienen con tornillitos pequeños en su parte superior, para empalmar dos cables cualesquiera, no sé si me hago entender bien, una bornera asi como la que adjunto en la imagen. 

Alguien puede decirme en que libreria la puedo encontrar. 

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## electroconico (Nov 5, 2010)

es el AK300

O más fácil ,se encuentra en la libreria : con-ptr500

Saludos!


----------



## Ecj (Nov 5, 2010)

Hola gracias, ese es el de este tipo del de la imagen, osea con los pines para soldar en la tarjeta, o es de los que tienen entrada para conexion por ambos lados 

gracias


----------



## appleblack (Nov 9, 2010)

muy buen post te doy  10 ptos . graxiaz , si puedes sube algunos archivos para ver detalladamente como se usa eagle. bye graxiaz


----------



## mcrven (Nov 9, 2010)

El propio Eagle trae un tutorial.

Claro... está in english. O en deutch...

Saludos:


----------



## jefer1115 (Nov 27, 2010)

gracias a todos, en especial mcrven he leido muchas respuestas tuyas y me han servido para aclarar muchas dudas. gracias!!!


----------



## leodarkbeat (Dic 17, 2010)

a todos si quieren encontrar una libreria, no saben donde esta y quieren estar seguros de que no esta en eagle, colocan asi asterisco componente asterisco ejemplo, quiero encontrar el moc 3021 se escribe asi *moc3021* y listo.


----------



## jimenezdalynho (Dic 18, 2010)

buenas estoy empezando a utilizar el eagle para el diseño de una placa y necesito utilizar el opam 741 pero no lo consigo por ningun lado ya busque en la paginas de descargas de la cadsoft y nada si alguien me puede facilitar el documento de la libreria estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

Entrá en [linear] luego en [*741], ahí tenés las distintas formas de encapsulado.


----------



## jimenezdalynho (Dic 18, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 18, 2010)

De nada. Luego y si querés mostrá la aplicación en que lo estás utilizando, quizás a muchos les sirva


----------



## Selkir (Ene 20, 2011)

He estado buscando en el siguiente link: http://www.engineering.uiowa.edu/~eshop/Eagle/lbr/ la librería de los jack de 6,3mm y no la encuentro.
¿Alguien sobe como se llama la librería que los alberga?


----------



## koko1 (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola, alguien tiene la libreria de..  BTS7960B
no encuentro en toda la red esta libreria.. si alguien la tiene, por favor, subirla, se les agradece por su ayuda.


----------



## AldoCoronado (Ene 30, 2011)

Hola un par de preguntas, las librerías para la familia de PIC16F1, que es relativamente nueva, MPLAB las tiene todas, pero quiero avanzar en el desarrollo con CCS, ¿habrá forma de actualizar las librerías? El MPLAB incluso tiene un plugin para compilar con el PIC-C, ¿La programación sería exactamente igual que si fuera dentro del entorno de CCS? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jhonba (Feb 21, 2011)

Buenas. Estoy realizando el circuito de una planta de velocidad en eagle, para la fuente necesito regular 15 voltios y lo voy hacer con un LM7815 pero no lo encuentro, si alguien me puede decir donde lo puedo encontrar le agradesco mucho.


----------



## Ferny (Feb 21, 2011)

Lo tienes en la librería "linear". Busca por *7815* y te aparece en varios encapsulados.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 21, 2011)

En la libreria v-reg  tienen la familia 78 y 79, buscalo.


----------



## BullKrisS (May 30, 2011)

MuchachosS.. Podrian Publicar Un Library comprimido actualizado del eagle por favor..  infinitas gracias.. necesito principalmente micricontroladores 18f y conversores A/D GraciasS Por Su Tiempo


----------



## davicho (Jul 1, 2011)

Buenas estoy tratando de armar mi diagrama en un programa para imprimirlo y pasarlo a la tabletita. 

Me baje el Eagle y me he bajado muchas librerias encontre algunas partes de mi proyecto, pero otras no. Algun programa que sepan sea muy completo o cualquier consejo sera bien recibido.

No encuentro estas partes en el programa.

Boton miniatura
http://www.5hz-electronica.com/images/products/detail/0872003L.jpg

Modulo de RF  Modelo fst-4 czs-3

http://img206.imageshack.us/img206/6706/img2749zz8.jpg


Gracias =)


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2011)

.. no he usado el eagle pero hasta donde tengo entendido puedes diseñar tus componentes...

lo que si estoy seguro es que en proteus si lo puedes hacer...


----------



## davicho (Jul 1, 2011)

Gracias. Recien estoy entrando a usar los programas, he leido manuales para hacer los componentes, son algo complicados para mi poca experiencia. Pero lo seguire intentando.

Enontre por internet un esquema hecho pense que talvez existe la libreria
http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/9/15/2099518/ESQUEMA.jpg

Si alguien sabe algo sobre estos modulos y  botones me sera de gran ayuda.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2011)

> Si alguien sabe algo sobre estos modulos y botones me sera de gran ayuda.



Yo se, yo se... son echos en proteus y fueron diseñados por el que hizo ese esquema... 
por ahi en estos foros hay unos que yo hice... y otros que encontré que los hizo otra persona... y hay varios pero ninguno he visto que vengan en una libreria....


----------



## davicho (Jul 1, 2011)

Aya.. gracias por la aclaracion.

Entonces tendre que aprender a crear componentes. Creo que esa es la unica solucion =)

Proteus sera


----------



## lubeck (Jul 1, 2011)

> Proteus sera



Si esos son en proteus...

en el buscador pon algo asi como modulos de RF y puede que des con los mios o los del otro compañero... o mejor aun pon "como crear componentes en proteus" (o similar) o en youtube creo que hay un videotutorial no es nada complicado...


----------



## davicho (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok gracias ya estoy buscando =D


----------



## electrodin (Jul 1, 2011)

Hola davicho, el eagle es muy bueno, yo lo prefiero al proteus.
es cierto que no vas a encontrar librerias para algunos componentes pero las puedes hacer tu
parece dificil pero una vez que le agarras el hilo es bastante fácil hacer nuevas librerias.
ánimo que así se aprende.

aqui te envío un tutorial muy bueno.


----------



## davicho (Jul 2, 2011)

gracias, revise el word q me mandaste, si que se ve demasiado complicado para entender y crear un componente. Mi duda es tienes q usar el datasheet? cuando creas tu componente cierto? hay que dibujarlo como es tb el componente y las dimensiones exactas no?

Porque yo ya tengo mi circuito funcionando, no necesito probarlo; solo diseñar la tableta y las pistas.
Estoy en lo correcto? haber si me aclaran un poco que ando medio turbio en el tema =D


----------



## lubeck (Jul 2, 2011)

davicho dijo:


> Mi duda es tienes q usar el datasheet? cuando creas tu componente cierto? hay que dibujarlo como es *tb* el componente y las dimensiones exactas no?



sip..imagina que quieres construir una casa... necesitarias unos planos o de perdida un croquis no??

bueno pues para hacer un componente en cualquier soft necesitas el datashit  y ahi vienen todas las especificaciones...

no se que es tb quizas Turbo Basic??? 


davicho dijo:


> Porque yo ya tengo mi circuito funcionando, no necesito probarlo; solo diseñar la tableta y las pistas.
> Estoy en lo correcto? haber si me aclaran un poco que ando medio turbio en el tema =D



una alternativa viable si no quieres complicartela es que busques y le pagues a alguien por que te la elabore....


----------



## davicho (Jul 2, 2011)

nose porque puse tb  

Interesante lo que me dices.. si uso los datasheet.. creo que me conviene aprender a crear las librerias. 
Prefiero hacerlo yo esta vez. Aunque sea complicado es mi hobby la electronica y si me gusta tengo q aprender por mi mismo lo facil y lo dificil. 

Gracias por sus consejos.


----------



## electrodin (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola, hay componentes que tal vez te sea muy difícil conseguir un datasheet, en ese caso por ejemplo, yo uso un "pie de rey" o vernier, y mido las dimensiones del componente, cuando por ejemplo tengo un relay que quiero usar y no hay librerias ni data, además la separación entre pines casi siempre está dado en un factor de 1.27cm y corresponde también al mismo factor del enmallado o cuadrículas del EAGLE.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 4, 2011)

> además la separación entre pines casi siempre está dado en un factor de 1.27cm y corresponde también al mismo factor del enmallado o cuadrículas del EAGLE.



En proteus es lo mismo 1.27mm e imagino que casi en todos es lo mismo, ¿tendrá algo que ver con el sistema ingles?...(pregunta retorica) 

otro método es usar hojas milimétricas... se consiguen en papelerías o casas para arquitectos...
se clava el componente en la hoja y se sacan las coordenadas....


----------



## davicho (Jul 4, 2011)

Exelente.. complemento con una guia manual o tutoria de eagle

http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/eagle_tutlbr_i_library.php

Es muy buena! El problema es que no se aun como poner cuando tengo las dimensiones de mi Modulo
19mmx19mmx8mm 
Y no especifica bien eso de como hacer eso.

Seguire Probando. Y me sirvio eso de 1.27mm. Lo menciona en la guia tambien.


----------



## martincartagenero (Oct 6, 2011)

hola estoy diseñando el circuito integrado de nxp tda8920, armo la libreria pero no me deja usar el diseño para el esquematico de eagle, es como si no existiera, la verdad que ya hace un par de dias que estoy intentando sin exito hacer la base y no le encuentro la vuelta, apelo a uds que son los que saben mas de soft, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## damian18 (Ene 10, 2012)

Nose como se llama el tda 7295 en la libreria del eagle,lo busque y lo busque y no lo encuentro si alguien me puede ayudar por favor.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 10, 2012)

http://www.cadsoftusa.com/downloads/libraries/?language=en

Entras a ese link y allí encontrarás el archivo tda729x.lbr, lo bajas y lo copias en la sección de librerías del Eagle. Lo marcas activo y voila...

Saludos:


----------



## ugartelucas (Feb 5, 2012)

Buenas, estoy haciendo mi primer proyecto en Eagle y necesito colocar un Switch SPST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 como el de la imagen, pero no encuentro uno del estilo entre mis librerias, si alguien lo tiene o uno similar q pueda usar, lo agradecere.
muchas gracias!


----------



## ssyn (Mar 26, 2012)

me gustaria saber si alguna libreria de eagle se puede exportar para tenerla en altium designer


----------



## mcrven (Mar 26, 2012)

ssyn dijo:


> me gustaria saber si alguna libreria de eagle se puede exportar para tenerla en altium designer



Por lo menos al "TARGET" se han exportado sin ningún problema.

Experimentalo con tu soft y cuenta los resultados. Lo que puede suceder es que no tengas éxito en el asunto, solo eso.

Saludos:


----------



## jeih (May 1, 2012)

gracias por lo del Push Button ya llevaba tiempo buscandolo =D


----------



## facastri (May 29, 2012)

hola amigos...

estoy montando un preapmlificador con tl072,
pero en eagle no hay este conector jack hembra

alguien me podria ayudar...

lo busco por todos lados y no lo encuentroo...


----------



## Brasil70 (May 29, 2012)

Hola company,

lo he estado mirando tanto en la web de cadsoft como en el mismo programa de eagle y no aparece.  Lo mejor que te hagas el componente con los datos que te da el fabricante.  Te dejo el link por si no lo tienes o te hiciera falta.  

http://www.randalsystems.com/productos/es/conectores/34-jack-hembra-pcb.html


----------



## facastri (May 29, 2012)

gracias por tu ayuda... 

me podrias regalar algunas direcciones de tutoriales para crear el conector para eagle, gracias...


----------



## facastri (May 29, 2012)

OK... 
ya lo diseñé me quedo chevere, 
bueno el que lo quiera que me diga para montarlo como libreria valee...

yo lo diseñe asi me quedo...


----------



## Brasil70 (May 30, 2012)

Te ha quedado genial, veo que no te ha hecho falta ni tutorial.  Buen trabajo.  Te paso igualmente un tutorial para realizar componentes y crear librerías, aunque visto el resultado ya ni te va hacer falta.


----------



## facastri (May 30, 2012)

gracias...
voy a mirarlo


----------



## pet (Jun 27, 2012)

Hola a todos,

Estoy realizando un proyecto con eagle 5.11 y para ello he creado una librería con todos los componentes que estoy utilizando. El problema viene cuando quiero copiar esta librería para utilizarla en otro pc. Voy a la carpeta donde está guardada la librería y no aparece. Cuando le doy a "Abrir - librería" desde eagle me aparece el icono de la librería con un candado (parece que esté bloqueado o sea de solo lectura, no se...).
¿Alguien podría ayudarme?

Muchas gracias de antemano, saludos,


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 1, 2012)

hola a todos , yo tambien estube buscando las librerias del CCS donde instale el programa pero no estan! que raro ! deberian estar no se porque no me figuran , los programas me funcionan bien entonces las librerias deberian estar ! les adjunto una imagen a ver si alguien me ayuda a encontrarlas ya revise carpeta por carpeta ! saludos !!


----------



## ulimar7813 (Jul 21, 2012)

buscalas en la carpeta drivers


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 21, 2012)

gracias las acabo de encontrar saludos!


----------



## iqubaldo (Sep 17, 2012)

hola a todos estoy haciendo un diseño de un pcb en eagle y no encuentro por ningun lado como poner un preset en eagle, si alguien me pudiera ayudar se lo agradeceria mucho.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 17, 2012)

A que le llamas preset, coloca del dispositivo una foto de la red para comprender.


----------



## iqubaldo (Sep 17, 2012)

esto es a lo que me refiero con un preset


----------



## zopilote (Sep 18, 2012)

A eso le denominan trimmer, esta en la libreria de *Pot* (potentiometer).


----------



## chuu (Oct 11, 2012)

hola alguien tendrá una librería para un lcd de 16x1 porq*ue* la librería q*ue* tengo no le funciona no marca nada el lcd y ademas creo debe de ser diferente a los demás lcd... el lcd es un MDK 52V-0 TOSHIBA... espero y me puedan ayudar...gracias...


----------



## lisani (Oct 30, 2012)

seria un buen tema la creación de pcb de doble capa  por favor amigos del foro si alguien sabe como diseñarlas le agradecería su respuesta


----------



## cybersigma (Ene 10, 2013)

chuu dijo:


> hola alguien tendrá una librería para un lcd de 16x1 porq*ue* la librería q*ue* tengo no le funciona no marca nada el lcd y ademas creo debe de ser diferente a los demás lcd... el lcd es un MDK 52V-0 TOSHIBA... espero y me puedan ayudar...gracias...



Su funcionamiento es un poco curioso pero no es complicado, de entrada necesitas la libreria de LCD que proporciona CCS, realizas tu programa como si nada, pero a la hora de manejar el lcd (imprimir caracteres) lo tienes que tratar como de 8x2, ya que en tu lcd, a partir del 9no caracter, la libreria lo trata como si fuera el 1er caracter de la segunda linea. Intentare poner un ejemplo para alcararlo:

Asi es como debes de ponerlo (la \f limpia pantalla cada vez que escribes algo y la \n hace que trabajes con el segundo renglon del LCD):

```
lcd_putc("\f01234567");
lcd_putc("\n89ABCDEF");
```
Y este es el equivalente (como en realidad deberia de tratarse):

```
lcd_putc("\f0123456789ABCDEF");
```


----------



## lucas gg (Feb 5, 2013)

martincartagenero dijo:


> hola estoy diseñando el circuito integrado de nxp tda8920, armo la libreria pero no me deja usar el diseño para el esquematico de eagle, es como si no existiera, la verdad que ya hace un par de dias que estoy intentando sin exito hacer la base y no le encuentro la vuelta, apelo a uds que son los que saben mas de soft, desde ya muchas gracias


 


Ver el archivo adjunto 61736 
Fijate si esto te sirve..


----------



## joan304 (Feb 13, 2013)

MaMu dijo:


> *Creación y Edición de Librerías en CadSoft Eagle*
> 
> Ya que en varias oportunidades me han preguntado donde y en que librería se encuentra tal y tal integrado, o estoy buscando tal integrado o tal componente pero no lo encuentro, o lo que es más importante, el componente que has de buscar no esta presente en ninguna de las librerias del Eagle. Aqui les propongo un material que he encontrado hace un tiempo, en mis inicios con el Eagle, donde explica brevemente los pasos a seguir para crear nuestros propios componentes: su simbología y descripción de pines, asignación de tipos y el diseño de su encapsulado.
> 
> ...



Siguiendo con el tema de la libreria del Eagle, me he actualizado hace poco de la versión 4.10 a la actual la 6.4 y me encuentro que la herramienta cut(tijeras), no aparece en las herramientas. ¿es correcto ?.


----------



## mrmay (Feb 23, 2013)

hola como estan amigos de este gran foro

lo siguiente es para pedirles el favor que me faciliten un Package o encapsulado del tipo 3pl o informarme si se puede crear para eagle 5.6


----------



## aier (Mar 12, 2013)

hola a todos. alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar  o descargar el archivo pic16f1937.h  para poder trabajar en pic c compiler.  Lo he buscado pero no he tenido muchos frutos. solo encuentro el archivo para assembler.

gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 12, 2013)

Ese archivo está incluido en la carpeta Devices del mismo programa PICC Compiler de CCS.
Viene con este nombre (16F1937.h)

Saludos.


----------



## aier (Mar 13, 2013)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Ese archivo está incluido en la carpeta Devices del mismo programa PICC Compiler de CCS.
> Viene con este nombre (16F1937.h)
> 
> Saludos.



gracias. lo que pasa es que tenia la version del pic c compiler 4.09 entonces no tenia ese archivo.  actualice el programa y ahi esta incluido dicho archivo. muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## idoru (Mar 27, 2013)

Hola, 

Pongo esta pregunta aquí porque no se si hay un sitio mejor para ella, si no es el adecuado ruego al administrador que la mueva donde corresponda.

Hace poco he empezado a trabajar con Eagle para el diseño de placas de circuito impreso, mis necesidades son muy sencillas ya que solo soy un "aficionado al soldador" y Eagle aunque supera con exceso mis necesidades es una de las pocas opciones que he encontrado para Mac.
Una de las cosas que más me desespera del programa es precisamente uno de sus puntos fuertes: las librerias interminables de componentes. 
Me desespero buscando entre las "tropecientas mil" opciones cuando yo utilizo siempre una cincuentena de los componentes más habituales en Europa (España), es decir resistencias, condensadores cerámicos y electrolíticos, transistores, algún integrado "normalito", etc...
Ya se que como todo es cuestión de práctica, pero lo mio con la electrónica es un Hobby y no utilizo el programa a diario, es más puedo pasar semanas sin utilizarlo.
He pensado en hacerme una libreria personalizada con estos componentes y asi poder ir más rápido pero no me salgo.
Soy incapaz de copiar y pegar un componente con su esquematico y su huella sin llevarme media libreria de regalo.

Alguna idea?

Gracias.


----------



## sakis st (Mar 27, 2013)

Para crear su propia biblioteca
con los componentes que se utilizan a menudo
utilizar  la (lbr_merge_v5.7.2_2010, libedit) 
a partir de esta página http://www.cadsoftusa.com/downloads/ulps?language=en
saludos


----------



## idoru (Mar 27, 2013)

Gracias al administrador por mover la consulta. 

sakis st,

Gracias, voy a probarla, aunque con lo pez que estoy no estoy muy seguro de saber que he de hacer.


----------



## zetatab (Abr 19, 2013)

Hola a todos quisiera saber donde poder descargar librerias para el eagle es muy interesante este programa gracias por algun comentario que puedan orientarme


----------



## jerry101 (Abr 19, 2013)

En la página del software existen muchas librerías para descargar, te dejo el enlace:

http://www.cadsoftusa.com/downloads/libraries?language=en


----------



## zetatab (Abr 19, 2013)

jerry101 dijo:


> En la página del software existen muchas librerías para descargar, te dejo el enlace:
> 
> http://www.cadsoftusa.com/downloads/libraries?language=en



Ggracias por tu ayuda entre a la pagina  o entiendo mucho pero solo me permite bajar componente por componente habra libreria con varios componebtes? Gracias de todas maneras


----------



## jerry101 (Abr 20, 2013)

El siguiente link que dejo es de un foro en el que se comparten muchas librerías:

http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic625711-0.html


----------



## KrloxD (Abr 27, 2013)

alguien podria subir un archivo con las librerias porfa, hay algunas que me faltan como las 18f2550 y 18f4550, y no las encuentro por ningun lado, help


----------



## aier (Abr 28, 2013)

hermano cual version tienes de ccs.  lo mejor es que la actualices en internet la puedes descargar.  es mucho mas facil


----------



## turkomac (May 7, 2013)

hola amigo , me pasa lo mismo  , lo solucionaste??


----------



## rava1996 (May 20, 2013)

bueno me han dicho que este  integrado si aparece en el eagle y pues lo he buscado y no lo he encontrado.Estaba leyendo sobre que si se puede agregar estos creando librerías pero me pregunto si habría manera de  solo descargarlos y así poder diseñar mi impreso.

alguien me podría decir cual seria la solución mas fácil se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## zopilote (May 21, 2013)

Hay dos soluciones posibles. La primera que tu mismo la diseñes su libreria hay un guia en el foro.
La segunda que recurras a San google y en ella busques "library TDA7386 Eagle" y bajes la libreria creada por alguien mas.


----------



## rava1996 (May 21, 2013)

bueno ya lo logre agragarla libreria que descargue (solamente habia que arrastrar la libreria que descargue a la libreria de eagle) MUCHAS GRACIAS.

bueno logre solucionar mi problema descargando una version mas nueva del eagle aunque ya tenia la version 6.4.0 la descargue nuevamente de este sitio web http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/?language=en y en esta version ya esta incluido en la libreria del eagle el tda7386


----------



## rava1996 (May 21, 2013)

turkomac dijo:


> hola amigo , me pasa lo mismo  , lo solucionaste??



asi es descargue nuevamente el eagle de este sitio web http://www.cadsoftusa.com/download-eagle/?language=en en esta version ya esta incluido el tda7386


----------



## zetatab (May 22, 2013)

Buenaw noches hasta ahora no he encontrado librerias pqra eagle pero si buenos tutoriales de 4 videoscpara  crear nuestras propias librerias ni modo no hay como hace



no hay nada como hacerlo uno mismo creare mis componentes pues encobtre 4 videos de como crear nuestras librerias en eagle y son muy interesantes asi dominare mas el programa osea a empezar desde cero si otros pueden porque nosotros no? Empezare a crear suerte y saludos


----------



## mcrven (May 22, 2013)

zetatab dijo:


> *Buenaw noches hasta ahora no he encontrado librerias pqra eagle*...



¿Qué será lo que hay en esta parte de la página de CADSoft, entonces?

http://www.cadsoftusa.com/downloads/libraries?language=en

Por otro lado te digo que Eagle, es el CAD para electrónica que dispone de la mayor cantidad de librerías que cualquier otro y, de paso, se pueden transferir a los demás programas.


----------



## sakis st (May 23, 2013)

TDA7386 
Para el eagle 5,xx . 6,xx


----------



## alex2006 (Sep 13, 2013)

Saben me quiero armar un preivo con equalizador pero en realidad no encuentro en eagle, la huella de este componente, he buscado huellas con caracteristicas similares y la verdad nada, he visto por ahi que si han hecho placa con este, pero estara la huella en eagle o tengo que usar un programa que si lo tenga, por favor, es urgente!!


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 13, 2013)

alex2006 dijo:


> Saben me quiero armar un preivo con equalizador pero en realidad no encuentro en eagle, la huella de este componente, he buscado huellas con caracteristicas similares y la verdad nada, he visto por ahi que si han hecho placa con este, pero estara la huella en eagle o tengo que usar un programa que si lo tenga, por favor, es urgente!!



Hola.
No mencionas el tipo de chip...
Y es fácil crear componentes en Eagle. La mayoria de programas de diseño PCB tienen esa característica y tan solo necesitas las medidas exactas.


----------



## dack (Sep 14, 2013)

alguien tendrá el foot print  del MMA6525KW de Freescale (es un encapsulado QFN)  o donde lo puedo conseguir


----------



## jesus123456789 (Ene 30, 2014)

Hola amigos disculpen queria saber como podria sacar el lm324 en el eagle 6.4  o alguno que sea parecido por favor gracias  a los que responda mi duda  ...


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 30, 2014)

En la libreria Linear lo puedes encontrar.
Salu2!


----------



## jesus123456789 (Ene 31, 2014)

Grcias amigo encontre el lm321 tu crees que sea parecido ? tendran las mismas funciones? el lm324 no logro encontrar gracias.


----------



## anderson torres (Ene 31, 2014)

Pues debes encontrar uno con la distribución exactamente igualo puedes hacer la libreria.
Aqui hay un buen video de como hacer librerias en eagle 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyIlGS7FZf0
Te recomiendo que lo busques antes y lo sustituyas.
Salu2!


----------



## mcrven (Feb 1, 2014)

jesus123456789 dijo:


> Grcias amigo encontre el lm321 tu crees que sea parecido ? tendran las mismas funciones? el lm324 no logro encontrar gracias.



La verdad, no entiendo porqué no encuentras el LM324 en Eagle. Está presente en todas las librerías, desde muchas versiones atrás.

Te sugiero algo muy simple. Desmonta tu Eagle actual e instala la nueva versión o, la misma 6.4 que tienes. El LM324 está presente en \linear\lm324.

Comprobado en tu misma versión.

Saludos:


----------



## KIRITO (May 9, 2014)

Disculpen alguno tiene librerias de Faders o potenciometros dezlizables?


----------



## Selkir (May 9, 2014)

KIRITO dijo:


> Disculpen alguno tiene librerias de Faders o potenciometros dezlizables?



La verdad que no se si habrán. Hace tiempo busqué y no encontré nada (no se si no busqué bien o no existen estas librerías).
Yo lo que hago muchas veces cuando no encuentro los componentes es diseñarlos. Aquí te dejó un link de un canal de Youtube donde se explica bastante bien como modificar y desarrollar componentes: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJy7G1NF9kf38BsN9uZkSEA
Espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------



## potencian (May 12, 2014)

hola..buenas noches...unas consultas:
estaba creando la libreria para el LM348 pero me quede pensando en como hacer los "triangulos" para los 4 Opamp que lo conforman, y tambien como hacer el diseño para sus alimentaciones de V+ y V-
Otra cosa,,estuve utilizando la opcion Invoke para los Opamp para conectar las alimentacion de 4 Opamp en uno, caso del TL084 y solamente polariza a uno de los opamp...En la placa PCB ya aparecera todas las conexiones de los demas opam solamente al polarizar una de ellas???


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 16, 2014)

En www.Farnell.com, un distribuidor de componentes electrónicas, siempre es una buena fuente para encontrar elementos que nos falten en la librería de componentes de Eagle. este distribuidor desde hace muchos años ofrece para sus componentes la librería correspondiente en Eagle!


----------



## J2C (May 16, 2014)

Foristas

 En la página de CadSoft, más específicamente en *Librerías* hay muchas cosas aportadas por los usuarios.

También en *Download's Page* se pueden observar Proyectos de PCB, Lenguajes de Programación de Usuarios (ULP), etc. siendo todo ese acceso gratuito y sin ninguna necesidad de inscribirse.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mcrven (May 16, 2014)

potencian dijo:


> hola..buenas noches...unas consultas:
> estaba creando la libreria para el LM348 pero me quede pensando en como hacer los "triangulos" para los 4 Opamp que lo conforman, y tambien como hacer el diseño para sus alimentaciones de V+ y V-
> Otra cosa,,estuve utilizando la opcion Invoke para los Opamp para conectar las alimentacion de 4 Opamp en uno, caso del TL084 y solamente polariza a uno de los opamp...En la placa PCB ya aparecera todas las conexiones de los demas opam solamente al polarizar una de ellas???



Esos componentes solo tienen dos pines para conectarse a la alimentación, por eso es que solo aparecen estos. No le busques cinco patas al gato.

Hay componentes que tienen indicados más de dos pines para la conexión de power, para ellos sí aparecen los demás cuando haces INVOKE.

Para que te muestre los cuatro triángulos de los OP-AMP, simplemente copiate una librería de otro componente similar.

Esos componentes que mencionas, si mal no recuerdo, se encuentran en la librería LINEAR. Revisa bien...


----------



## AlanB (Dic 31, 2014)

Amigos, esto más que una consulta es un pedido... Alguién tiene la  libreria para display de 7 segmentos en su formato SMD? Me canse de  buscarlo y no logro conseguirlo por ningun lado...

Espero alguien tenga a mano esta librería 

PD: Unos amigos me recomendaron dejar Eagle de Cadsoft por Altium Designer, alguien me lo recomienda? Funciona bajo OS Linux?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## mcrven (Dic 31, 2014)

AlanB dijo:


> Amigos, esto más que una consulta es un pedido... Alguién tiene la  libreria para display de 7 segmentos en su formato SMD? Me canse de  buscarlo y no logro conseguirlo por ningun lado...
> 
> Espero alguien tenga a mano esta librería
> 
> ...



La librería la puedes construir tú mismo.

Si no sabes qué hacer con Eagle, tampoco vas a lograr algo con ningún otro soft.

Te recuerdo que, el soft, no hace nada.


----------



## Pollo PS2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Una pregunta, como añadís los filamentos al esquemático de las válvulas? Sólo puedo poner ánodos y cátodos... Gracias y un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Feb 19, 2015)

Pollo PS2 dijo:


> Una pregunta, como añadís los filamentos al esquemático de las válvulas? Sólo puedo poner ánodos y cátodos... Gracias y un saludo



No sé qué andas tratando de hacer.
https://github.com/chiengineer/Eagle-Libraries/tree/master/Vacuum%20Tubes 

Solo baja la librería "tubes.lbr" desde ese link.

Ahora, si está practicando la construcción de modelos pués, simplemente es un dibujo más una asignación de funciones.


----------



## sakis st (Feb 20, 2015)

Ver ,mi propio material
Espero ayudé

(Pido disculpas por los errores de ortografía
pero el español no es mi lengua materna)

saludos


----------



## mcrven (Feb 20, 2015)

sakis st dijo:


> Ver ,mi propio material
> Espero ayudé
> 
> (Pido disculpas por los errores de ortografía
> ...



Espero que sea lo que deseas saber.


----------



## rafaelmr (Mar 17, 2016)

Muy buenas a todos, 
saludos , 
 Quien me podria colaborar con la libreria del 2sc5200 y complementario o el package del TO264 Y MT-200 (2sc3858 y complemento), ya que no encuentro los encapsulados para crearlo.gracias de ante mano


----------



## mcrven (Mar 17, 2016)

rafaelmr dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos,
> saludos ,
> Quien me podria colaborar con la libreria del 2sc5200 y complementario o el package del TO264 Y MT-200 (2sc3858 y complemento), ya que no encuentro los encapsulados para crearlo.gracias de ante mano



Si no hay librerías para ellos, pues, créalas, Para eso hay un editor y, en este mismo foro, alguien colgá un manual de usuario en español.


----------



## Landrs (Ago 7, 2016)

Hola, tengo 2 preguntas sobre este programa Eagle, apenas estoy comenzando a usarlo y me gustaria saber como encuentro el relay RAS-0510, con que nombre o si alguien lo tuviera? y la otra pregunta es si es posible que yo seleccione componentes de diferentes librerías y hacer digamos "mi librería" preferida? ya que me tardo demasiado tiempo buscando los componentes que normalmente yo consigo en mi localidad, y asi seria mucho mas facil encontrarlos con rapidez, y mientras mas circuitos haga mas necesite de componentes los busco y los agrego a esta nueva librería. GRACIAS.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 8, 2016)

Landrs dijo:


> Hola, tengo 2 preguntas sobre este programa Eagle, apenas estoy comenzando a usarlo y me gustaria saber como encuentro el relay RAS-0510, con que nombre o si alguien lo tuviera? y la otra pregunta es si es posible que yo seleccione componentes de diferentes librerías y hacer digamos "mi librería" preferida? ya que me tardo demasiado tiempo buscando los componentes que normalmente yo consigo en mi localidad, y asi seria mucho mas facil encontrarlos con rapidez, y mientras mas circuitos haga mas necesite de componentes los busco y los agrego a esta nueva librería. GRACIAS.


_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/219027/ _
Verifica si el contenido de este hilo se ajusta a tu requerimiento.


----------



## Landrs (Ago 8, 2016)

Gracias varias dudas me las ha resuelto, ahora me ha surgido otra pregunta, yo vengo de utilizar el programa llamado diptrace, y estoy algo acostumbrado a este, desearía que existiera una herramienta en eagle en la cual se pueda medir distancias fácilmente como si fuese una regla, esta opción es magnifica en diptrace, saben si hay algo similar en eagle?


----------



## electroconico (Ago 9, 2016)

Landrs dijo:


> Gracias varias dudas me las ha resuelto, ahora me ha surgido otra pregunta, yo vengo de utilizar el programa llamado diptrace, y estoy algo acostumbrado a este, desearía que existiera una herramienta en eagle en la cual se pueda medir distancias fácilmente como si fuese una regla, esta opción es magnifica en diptrace, saben si hay algo similar en eagle?



Si es una pista dale click derecho y properties, la sección "Lenght" indica su longitud.

Si quieres medir otra cosa esta el comando " Dimension "

***Son muy rudimentarios algunos comandos de eagle :/

Adjunto imagen.


----------



## niguel (Ago 9, 2016)

en la version 6.5 de eagle existe una herramienta llamada "dimension" funciona similar a una regla


----------



## luismc (Sep 4, 2016)

Landrs dijo:


> Gracias varias dudas me las ha resuelto, ahora me ha surgido otra pregunta, yo vengo de utilizar el programa llamado diptrace, y estoy algo acostumbrado a este, desearía que existiera una herramienta en eagle en la cual se pueda medir distancias fácilmente como si fuese una regla, esta opción es magnifica en diptrace, saben si hay algo similar en eagle?



Que yo sepa Eagle no tiene ninguna herramienta para poder medir distancias, salvo la herramienta "dimension" que es muy rudimentaria y yo utilizo para medir (más bien acotar) las dimensiones de la PCB, porque no funciona para medir distancias entre pads, por ejemplo.

En su lugar, cuando quiero ver las distancias entre dos puntos paso el cursor por el primer punto y me fijo en las coordenadas, y lo mismo con el segundo punto.

Otra forma que suelo utilizar es pintar una línea entre ambos puntos, y luego miro en propiedades de la línea, una de las cuales es su *longitud*.


----------



## Vitico (Feb 5, 2017)

Eagle 7.7 tiene la herramienta para medir y acotar.


----------



## Norberto (Nov 9, 2017)

Adjunto libreria Eagle 6.1 con  footprint de display TFT  128x128 adafruit ILI9361C


----------



## mcrven (Nov 9, 2017)

Norberto dijo:


> Adjunto libreria Eagle 6.1 con  footprint de display TFT  128x128 adafruit ILI9361C



¿Es tu diseño o es la librería legal de Eagle 6.1?

De ser tuyo, te sugiero lo agregues a las librerías aportadas al banco de datos de Eagle. Si se trata del segundo caso... solo olvida la sugerencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Norberto (Nov 10, 2017)

Es mi diseño, compre el display y no encontre nada googleando

Como la agrego?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 10, 2017)

Norberto dijo:


> Es mi diseño, compre el display y no encontre nada googleando
> 
> Como la agrego?



https://www.autodesk.com/products/eagle/overview

Entras a la página de Autodesk y verificas en la pestaña [Support & Learning] y de allí a [Libraries].

En esa parte del site encontrarás varias Librerías Propuestas por diversos usuarios.

Averigua cómo se hace para publicarlas. Seguro deberás suscribirte al foro de ellos o al Blog.

Suerte...


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 22, 2017)

Desde que Autodesk compro EAGLE, todo se hace por "licencias anuales" para poder acceder a las librerias, la versión educador (que tengo) no permite acceso a librerias...

Es un bodrio esto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 23, 2017)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Desde que Autodesk compro EAGLE, todo se hace por "licencias anuales" para poder acceder a las librerias, la versión educador (que tengo) no permite acceso a librerias...
> 
> Es un bodrio esto...


En verdad no entiendo para que siguen con el Eagle (caro y con limitaciones) cuando tienen al KiCad que es libre y un verdadero caño.
No cuesta nada enderezar las neuronas y cambiar, y hay herramientas para trasformar todas las bibliotecas de Eagle a KiCad.

Si no pueden cambiar, no se quejen y mastiquen los sapos.


----------

